# 2011 Spain



## brandywine

Not sure wether this is the right place to post> Are there likely to be any rallies or informal meets in Spain mid March or April next year.

Regards


----------



## hogan

And if so will they be in the Valencia area :lol:


----------



## C7KEN

I have thought about sorting something out down here but wonder how many would be interested. It would be in denia next April from the 4th to 11th In the aire close to the beach, with electric if wanted and WiFi. For those who have not been down here before I would supply a route thro france with all co-ords and avoiding tolls so all you need is TomTom and listen to what the nice lady says. I think two weeks in total ,IE one week to get here and back and the other to relax here in the sunshine .


----------



## aldhp21

I'd definately be interested in that C7Ken.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## hogan

Book me in Ken (if i havent sold my house here) and there is no chance of that!


----------



## C7KEN

OK guys
I will need more than 2 others so i can get a real good deal sorted out. I think 10 e per 24hours inc. electric is enough and have already mentioned this to Rebecca. I'm not into paying any more than is necessary. I have decided that if there are enough folks interested I would book a nearby restaurant and have entertainment in the form of "John the Fiddler" who is amazing with the fiddle and also plays guitar keyboards and sings. I would arrange this entertainer and there would be no cost to anyone attending so I can guarantee everyone leaves thinking they have had a good time. So all you members who winter down here just extend your return till april and lets have a rally here. If there is not enough interest then I can't do it but can still meet with the few who are interested at least for a few days but I dont know if i can get much of a discount off the price at the aire with few attendees 

Edit.

This meet is now definate and is from 4th April till 11th April 2011.


----------



## cabby

We mostly travel down in the beginning of April through to Albir. We like this area and Denia is close enough to spend a week at.takes us about 5/7 days doodling down at a leisurely pace.have 8 weeks or so normaly at a time.
So yes we would be interested.

cabby


----------



## geraldandannie

We could well be interested, Ken. We've never been to Spain before, and this might be a nice introduction for us  

Gerald


----------



## C7KEN

Gerald I will make sure you have a good first visit. Cabby it will be great if you can make it. Come on you others. I need definate names quite quickly before I can start to get a restaurant and "John the Fiddler" as he is usually fairly fully booked. For those who have not made the trip before I will supply a detailed route to make it economical, interesting and easy.


----------



## Zepp

We might also be interested as we will be in Spain on our next trip will keep a eye on this post.


----------



## jiwawa

We're hoping to go to te south of Spain in January then work our way north as the temperature increases. What would the temp be like in April?

And is travelling north up the east coast of Spain a nice route at that time of the year?


----------



## sooty10

If it is early April we will definately attend. We have to be down on the Costa Del Sol by the 20th April.

Sooty


----------



## Chausson

Hi Ken

We would be interested in this rally, if it comes about, the time suits us.

Ron


----------



## Techno100

It has been our intention to visit for a week in December? Is this the recently discussed new site owned by a very nice English speakin Spanish lady?

Directions would be gratefully received.


----------



## flyingpig

Was planning a slow 3mnth jaunt through Normandy / Brittany starting next April. This sounds like a strong contender instead. Will watch this post.


----------



## waspes

Hi Ken   
this sounds like a great idea, we would be very interested as we are heading down to Spain end of March for a couple of months

Peter.


----------



## C7KEN

OK I will go up to Denia in the next couple of weeks and see what I can arrange price wise with Rebecca. To hire John the Fiddler I have to find a restaurant to play ball and of course book John (He is brilliant, runs among the audience playing the fiddle gets folks trying river dance etc. and does good stuff on guitar like Dire Straits Mark Knofler.) I will need lots of attendees to make it a sucessfull night so will be offering this artist free to the restaurant and will also invite some motorhoming friends from other countries. I will be needing at least 50 to get the right atmosphere. We will all have to pay for a meal which will not be expensive but the entertainment will be on me. The weather in April will be just right. I often think all those who winter here and go back by March do it too soon. April is when it usually starts to get good weather wise. I will try for the one of the first two weeks of April. Fingers crossed the aire is not full. I am assuming that all those who appear interested will be coming as couples? Not that coming alone will be any problem its just so I can get an idea of numbers


----------



## torrhead

*Meet in Denia.*

I would be interested in this meet, I will be in the Benicasim area in April.


----------



## ojibway

Hi C7KEN
we are heading down to Denia on Saturday – not sure when we will arrive.

We go there a couple of time a year but we stay at Los Pinos, on the other side of the town, a lovely little family owned site.
We are not familiar with the aire. Is it really lovely? We will probably be there in April so we might be interested in this rally.

Hi Cabby. Have we met you in Denia, or Eastbourne?
Mike and Annie


----------



## clive1821

The Los Pinos site I was thinking of comeing to over christmas and the new year.... any comments on the need to book? silly question I spose but just asking....


----------



## sooty10

Hi Ken, there will be two of us in the motorhome. Hope this helps.

Sooty


----------



## C7KEN

From Los Pinos its only a drive across town to the aire. Anyone staying there can still come to the night out as the more the merrier. I want to make this a memorable night. Just need to find a restaurant and get it all provisionally booked . I feel almost certainly that this is gong to happen so those who are coming this way anyway or even to southern France try to make it.
Very soon I will have gone up to Denia, spoken to Rebecca, hopefully found a restaurant near to the site. (maybe even next door) and spoken to the entertainer then full dates,details will be available so please for now just indicate your interest.


----------



## C7KEN

This being my 1000 post I thought lets make it usefull. So during this meet if attendees are willing we can have a "Set up your Sat" couple of hours where we can show what you can do and how quick you can do it with the Lidle camping systems if anyone has one. Clearly show what getting inclination and skew accurate does to reception (This should surprise quite a few) And once and for all see what differerent systems can and cannot automatically do. 
For example how many tune in to Nile Sat? or have even heard of it.


----------



## sooty10

Sounds like we could have fun for a day or more trying to log on to other sats. No I have never heard of nile sat, tel us more about it.

Sooty


----------



## Chascass

Hi Ken

I am also interested, please keep me posted

Charlie


----------



## Stopwatch

Hi C7KEN We would like a place for this trip. Not been down before in our M/H. We were thinking about going in Dec this year?? I dont mind waiting till next year. Count us both in.

Stopwatch & Peardrop 

PS The last time I drove down to Spain was 42 years ago I was then a HGV driver. As it change much since then??


----------



## brandywine

Having started this post, unfortunately have missed a lot of it as having trouble with my 3 dongle (they are doing mast maintenance).

Thanks to Ken and if you can do this between 17th March and 16th April we would love to join you.

Regards.


----------



## C7KEN

This will be a definate and will be duiring the first two weeks of April 2011. I will be off to Denia ASAP to get it organised so we have the most fun possible with your clothes on  To those who have not made the trip before I will supply details of alternatrive routes including Co-Ords for the Sat Nav. Then we can ask for recommendations regarding good and safe aires close to the routes from other members.


----------



## hogan

C7KEN said:


> This will be a definate and will be duiring the first two weeks of April 2011. I will be off to Denia ASAP to get it organised so we have the most fun possible with your clothes on  To those who have not made the trip before I will supply details of alternatrive routes including Co-Ords for the Sat Nav. Then we can ask for recommendations regarding good and safe aires close to the routes from other members.


Here is one i discovered this year on one of my many trips to the UK
http://www.lapaca.org/areas/ficha_area.php?area_id=99

Its on a lorry park beside a fuel station,the lorry park is owned by a Spanish motorhomer there are about 20 places for motorhomes free to stay but €4 for hook up,Dumping and fresh water avaliable,flood lit.


----------



## MyGalSal

Hi Ken
We are definitely interested, specially early April cos need to be in UK middle of April. So no problem early April then we will just peg it back! :lol: 
Sal

Edited to say there will be 2 of us: Sal and Don


----------



## travelsRus

We would be interested in this meet - we are intending to travel to Spain for 8 weeks April/May spending the last month at Calpe so look forward to hearing what dates are available.

Graham & Chris


----------



## jdkontiki

C7KEN, if this meet is the 2 weeks starting 15th April we would be interested as well. Let us know the details when you have them.

John & Jackie


----------



## Spacerunner

This sounds like the ideal introduction for us to spread our wings even further. We have been eyeing up Spain for a few months.
OH doesn't know nuffink yet but 'We' would be very interested in the meet.
Gaspode (Ken) introduced us gently into Germany earlier this year and we thoroughly enjoyed the experience.

Hopefully a similar intro to Spain will help us get over any worries of an unfamiliar country.


----------



## geraldandannie

It seems there's a large amount of interest in this meet. We've definitely confirmed our attendance (subject to last minute disasters etc etc :roll: ), and we'll help Ken (if he needs it) with any MHF-type organisational assistance he might need.

As soon as he can confirm some dates with Denia we'll get it posted up on the "Meets and Rallies" section of MHF, and you'll be able to put your names down.

Gerald


----------



## Stopwatch

Ken count us in for the trip in April in Spain. Stopwatch, (Peardrop)


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All 

CK7KEN is busily beavering away trying to get the Spanish Meet all sorted for next April, as soon as he has definate's from all concerned it will be posted in the meets section on here and you can then all add your names to the meets list  




Jacquie


----------



## C7KEN

Thank you Jacquie
The interest shown has really inspired me so I should have it sorted in around one week from now


----------



## SilverF1

The two of us are interested in going to the meet, barring didasters.


----------



## C7KEN

I am pleased to say the meet in Spain is now a certainty. It will be from the 4th to 11th in Odissea camper area Denia. Price per 24hrs will be 10e including electric and Wi Fi. There will be a paella BBQ day included for free by the site owners and if any members want to stay on for longer they will pay the reduced rate for the time ie 16 days rate is 8 e per day. Ruben the owner is organising a restaurant and I intend to get "John the Fiddler to perform on the wednesday night. The restaurant will provide a good meal for max 7 euros and soon I will post the menu on here. I will be listing co -ords for alternative routes thro france to here avoiding tolls so it will be easy to get here. The weather in Denia in April will be nice with ave temps of around 16 deg C. so very comfortable not cold and not scorching. The site has decent facilities like showers and washing machine cost 1e for hot shower so its more than a basic aire and the beach is a stones throw away. Jacquie will list this in the meets and rallies section and you can put your names down. I look forward to seeing as many as possible of you here next year. Any questions just ask and watch this post for updated news  
www.odisseacamperarea.com


----------



## ambegayo

*Spain 2011*

We would love to be part of this party, we usually are on the 'tunnel' 1 Jan for the winter months as both on medication and can get 2 months at a time (saving a bit leading up to Xmas) making it return end of March. Have wondered if there is somewher safe we can leave our motorhome whilst we fly home for couple of weeks to pick up the bills and pills!! Alternative is to have a couple of breaks -Tenerife - to bear out the cold, leaving later for Spain. We are definitely interested. Skipper is avid player of Dire Straits and Mark Knocffler.
Wend&Bri


----------



## C7KEN

Yes you can leave your MH in Campello near Alicante and very handy for the airport in complete safety as Corne the dutch man lives on site (Campello Parking ) He can pick you up and drop you off at the airport.
I can sort this out for you. Alternatively you can leave it at Rojales with the same sort of service .


----------



## Chascass

Ken you are fast talking your self into being the MHF Spanish Rally co-coordinator,  keep up the good work.

Charlie


----------



## MyGalSal

Ken - I knew you were an angel last year (Didn't get to meet you but posted a query for my friend John re Kathrein set not receiving and you know the rest!) but you are proving it yet again. The meet sounds great. We'll be putting our names down. 

However, I, too, will have a problem and will need to pop back to the UK so may take up your suggestion to Wendy re parking near Alicante. It is a real pain in the 'neck' but in August I took out an annual multi trip insurance with C&CC. They recently changed their max trip from 183 to 91 days. I knew that when I took the policy out but circumstances have changed and I now need to be in Barcelona by Christmas (son has just announced his girlfriend is expecting their first baby early Jan) and I really want to come to the meet therefore exceeding the 91 day limit. Bummer! So rang the C&CC to see what I could do - pay extra? take out additional insurance? Cancel and reinsure? No chance. Can't amend, can't cancel - well she said you can't cancel but I guess you could and forfeit your money. The only thing she said I can do is to come back to the UK for a quick visit. So I guess that is what we will do. What a waste of time and money. I know rules are rules and 91 days is 91 days but she has just told me how to circumvent it! So I think I will have my 91 days, parachute in and out of UK and go back for another 91 days! I do after all have a total of 183 days to use up!

Looking forward to John the Fiddler. Love Dire Straits, love Mark Knopfler and first request is the first track off 'Ragpicker's Dream': 'Why Aye Man' - me being a Geordie and all that.
Sal


----------



## MyGalSal

*Re: Spain 2011*



ambegayo said:


> We would love to be part of this party, we usually are on the 'tunnel' 1 Jan for the winter months as both on medication and can get 2 months at a time (saving a bit leading up to Xmas) making it return end of March. Have wondered if there is somewher safe we can leave our motorhome whilst we fly home for couple of weeks to pick up the bills and pills!! Alternative is to have a couple of breaks -Tenerife - to bear out the cold, leaving later for Spain. We are definitely interested. Skipper is avid player of Dire Straits and Mark Knocffler.
> Wend&Bri


Wendy & Bri
Looks like we too will have to fly home re legal requirements of C&CC's travel insurance (91 days max per trip but 183 overall). Perhaps we can park up together depending dates you need to be in and out so to speak.
Sal


----------



## Hezbez

I'm liking the sound of this meet.

We joined the MHF meets to France and Germany over the last two years and they were a great introduction to motorhoming in these countries for us.

Looks like Spain could be next on the list!

For those of us who still have to fit our trips in around work, how long do you think is the minimum amount of time needed to make it worth doing the long trip (from Scotland!) down to Denia?

Thanks


----------



## MyGalSal

Hezbez
We do Ayr-Benicassim in 3 days but we both drive. First day Ayr-Folkestone, through the tunnel and stop not too far south of Calais. 2nd day towards Bordeaux/Biarritz on the A10. Last year it was St Geours de Maremne in the Landes district, Aquitaine, not too far from Biarritz. 3rd day south to Benicassim. I daresay Denia being an extra 50 miles further (ie Sagunto - Benicassim about 30 miles, Segunto-Denia 80 miles) you could say either 3 very long days or minimum of 4 days. An easy drive for two drivers but it would really be pushing it for one.
Sal

Edit
Doh! Sorry Hezbez, read your post too quickly. Thought you were asking how long the journey - anyway you have that answer at least! :roll:


----------



## C7KEN

Hezbez I think 3 weeks minimum. You need to make sure you enjoy every minute so no point charging down motorways to get here.

Sal 
You know your friend John now has his UK TV so I will be inviting him to this meet also.

Look at this home made vidio of John on Keyboards with Tomy playing John's guitar. John often has guest artists and young Tomy is some guitarist. The quality is a bit lacking but you get the idea of things. Good for Dire Straits fans


----------



## neilmac

*Sounds great!*

We'd love to attend 

Would be great to put some faces to names...

What's the procedure to confirm a booking?


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Neil
It will be listed on this forum under rallies and meets once admin has OK'd it so just put your name down. I will be making sure everyone knows where the location is and posting routes etc. I think you live in Spain though? as I visit your forum. I just need confirmation from the Fiddler but if John cannot make the date I have another act as standby who is also fantastic.


----------



## MyGalSal

It is now listed on the rally page and my name is down already!  
Sal


----------



## LadyJ

As Sal says its all listed now but no doubt there will be items added to it at a later date.

Spain Meet

Jacquie


----------



## neilmac

C7KEN said:


> Hi Neil
> It will be listed on this forum under rallies and meets once admin has OK'd it so just put your name down. I will be making sure everyone knows where the location is and posting routes etc. I think you live in Spain though? as I visit your forum. I just need confirmation from the Fiddler but if John cannot make the date I have another act as standby who is also fantastic.


Sounds good Ken - have added my details.

That's 2 attendees so far then


----------



## Hobbyfan

I've just booked the ferry for a month in Spain. Leaving Portsmouth for Santander on January 7th but returning Caen/Portsmouth on February 5th.

We want to visit friends who live in the Dordogne on the way home, hence the drive back to Caen.

Portsmouth is the best port I think for us living oop north. I've just come back from France using Tesco vouchers for the tunnel and the price was great but the M25 is a pain! Never again!

'Sod the expense' is my new motto and I'm going the easiest and most convenient way from now on!


----------



## BHappy

C7KEN said:


> Hi Neil
> It will be listed on this forum under rallies and meets once admin has OK'd it so just put your name down. I will be making sure everyone knows where the location is and posting routes etc. I think you live in Spain though? as I visit your forum. I just need confirmation from the Fiddler but if John cannot make the date I have another act as standby who is also fantastic.


Hi,
fairly new comers... we'd like to come along.
Brian & Pamela


----------



## C7KEN

Bri & Pam
get your names down on the list. you can then meet plenty of other members and folks from other countries who will already be here and who I will invite to the restaurant. You will enjoy I promise


----------



## sooty10

Thanks Ken, just added our number to the list. Probably go for 16 days, should we book the extra days direct.

Sooty 10 Kath and Keith.


----------



## geraldandannie

Excellent!

Just added our names to the list  That's 8 already!

Gerald


----------



## C7KEN

Ok Anyone who will want to stay on let me know and I will ensure there is a place on site and at the reduced rate. These people are extremely nice and accomodating. I will be keeping them completely up to date on numbers.


----------



## asprn

Ken,

I'd be there at the drop of a hat, but unfortunately we come back from Maroc on 31st March after 3 months away, and we can't extend.  It sounds a proper bash too.  

Dougie.


----------



## travelsRus

We've added our names and already looking forward to the sunshine!
Will confirm any extra days in a couple of weeks, if that's ok.
Thanks

Chris and Graham


----------



## amydan

Would be interested please keep me informed .
Thanks a lot Ron


----------



## MyGalSal

Ken
We would like to stay on after 11th. Please put us down for that. Not sure whether one or two weeks. Having to fly back and forth to the UK just to legalise our travel insurance in order attend the 'bash' we might as well stay on and enjoy!
Sal


----------



## C7KEN

I'm back home now but on the way stopped to visit a friend in Alicante. Lo and behold he had with him one of the best country rock guitarists I have ever heard live and vocalist as well. So he is booked for our night out and with John the fiddler as well this is sure gonna be a night not to miss
Dougie I would have liked if you could make it but maybe the year 2012
The others who want to have more days there I will arrange for you
I will soon have a menu listed but for now just get yiour names on the list


----------



## Techno100

Does this look ok toll free :roll:


----------



## flyingpig

Have added ourselves to the list! First time this far out, so big adventure! May want 16 days, will confirm later on?   

Flyingpig (Linda & Ken)


----------



## sooty10

Hi Ken, could you book us in from the 26th March for 16 nights. Sounds like it should be a great get together.

Thanks 

Sooty10 Kath and Keith.


----------



## geraldandannie

15 on the list already! 

Put your name down: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=295

Gerald


----------



## Hezbez

That's us on the list - it's filling up fast!
Pending agreement for leave from work we'll be there.

I recognise a few of the names/faces on the list. It should be a good meet. 

This will be the furthest we'll have been in the van. Looking forward to it already.

Ken - thanks for all your work (so far!) in setting this up.


----------



## Techno100

If we enjoy christmas we'll be back in the summer but no way can we get 2 weeks off at that time of year   Enjoy it peeps :!:


----------



## motormouth

C7KEN said:


> Look at this home made vidio of John on Keyboards with Tomy playing John's guitar. John often has guest artists and young Tomy is some guitarist. The quality is a bit lacking but you get the idea of things. Good for Dire Straits fans


Brilliant guitar work. Mr Knopfler would be very pleased with that.


----------



## C7KEN

It appears to be filling up fast to 20 places. However Ruben is considering expanding the area and as we have plenty of time just keep adding your names and maybe we can increase the number. 
Below an extract from the acpasion forum . he spanish MHF with 23000 members.They had about 80 people there last Sept and they obviously loved it. Translation by google but you get the drift of it


Reuben and Rebecca, keep it up , do not change . The area is a luxury and a step forward in the motorhome.
Thanks .
Ah ! some pictures to remember.
Greetings

Augustine. 

well pleased to have been in Dénia with you, say that the friend Tinet has been at the forefront of everything we proposed as a champion for a ole , I personally I had a great time , I laughed a lot , especially with fox , agusmaiz , neya and router that they were the closing night davamos

over the area and their owners just say thank marvels both rebecca/ ruben as they are two wonderful people who have treated us the best possible


----------



## geraldandannie

It sounds brilliant, Ken.

Would it be worth editing your original 1st post to add the actual dates into the title?

Gerald


----------



## Hezbez

I know it's early days, but just wondering if anyone has an idea of what route they'll be taking down to Denia.

I was thinking about the Portmouth Ferry to Santander or Bibao, but I don't think April is in the online booking systems yet.

Maybe drive from Calais one way, then ferry back to Portsmouth might be a nice compromise - but I imagine a one way ferry trip might not be as good value as a return booking.

How far is the drive from Calais to Denia (avoiding tolls)? 
Are there a lot of toll roads in Spain?


----------



## geraldandannie

Hezbez said:


> How far is the drive from Calais to Denia (avoiding tolls)?


Hi Hez

I always use Viamichelin to check routing on the continent. It reckons (without tolls) that it's 1660km from Calais to Denia.

Gerald


----------



## jax

*informal meeting in Spain*

keith and myself have had motorhomes since 04 and been to France many times but this looks like an opportunity to experience Spain. We have never been on a rally either in the UK or elsewhere so we look forward to this meeting and have entered our names to the list. 
Jax


----------



## geraldandannie

Well done, Jax. 19 signed up now! 8O 

Gerald


----------



## C7KEN

When my son was racing we made the trip up to north France and Belgium often so we used many routes sometimes toll roads but time permitting avoiding tolls so I will provide 3 nice routes mostly avoiding tolls and with Sat Nav Co-Ords others will add to them I think so no one need worry about how to get here it will be a nice drive. 

I now need to see if I can increase our numbers by another 10 vans because with us we are now up to 20 vans. I will contact Ruben first thing tomorrow


----------



## zulurita

This sounds very good Ken so have added my name to the list. 

Can we stay longer than a week eg 16 days or do we need to book beforehand?

May not see posts for a while if I do not get any internet on our way back to UK but will try to look at this topic if I can. Have just over a week to get back to Calais.


----------



## C7KEN

Rita
You can phone and book direct for longer but perhaps its easier if i do it for you. When we have the final total. I will contact by PM everyone who wants to stay on , or arrive earlier then book them in. You will be at a lesser rate if you stay for another week. The aire will be very full over the winter so I think now I must make sure that there is room for us. Dont worry you will be OK.


----------



## amydan

C7KEN said:


> Rita
> You can phone and book direct for longer but perhaps its easier if i do it for you. When we have the final total. I will contact by PM everyone who wants to stay on , or arrive earlier then book them in. You will be at a lesser rate if you stay for another week. The aire will be very full over the winter so I think now I must make sure that there is room for us. Dont worry you will be OK.


Could you please tell me how big this Aire/campsite is and is there any toilets.
Thanks Ron.


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Ron
The aire as it is will take 49 vans and yes there are toilets
see 
http://www.odisseacamperarea.com/

However by next April it may be expanded to take another 15 vans


----------



## amydan

C7KEN said:


> Hi Ron
> The aire as it is will take 49 vans and yes there are toilets
> see
> http://www.odisseacamperarea.com/
> 
> However by next April it may be expanded to take another 15 vans


Sounds great to me getting excited. Thanks a lot.
Ron.


----------



## C7KEN

I have today got the OK from Rebecca to increase our numbers from 20 - 30 vans and not to turn anyone away but put them on stand by and they will increae the size of the area.

If this is enjoyed by all then i could do it again in Sept 2011 and maybe join in with acpasion the spanish group so you can all make some good Spanish contacts and get a real mediterranian experiance. 

Jacquie ( Lady J ) will increase the number on the Rally page


----------



## amydan

C7KEN said:


> I have today got the OK from Rebecca to increase our numbers from 20 - 30 vans and not to turn anyone away but put them on stand by and they will increae the size of the area.
> 
> Sorry to be a nuisance is there a bus stop outside the site.


----------



## C7KEN

Yes the bus stop is beside the bike track 10 metres from the aire. Then the beach is on the other side of the road accessed by a sandy path 30 metres long and it has had 500,000 euros spent on it during winter 2009/10 lovely soft sand like play sand and safe bathing although it won't be warm in April so i'm asking Ruben to sort us out with a swimming pool 


I should add that dogs are no problem and there is no extra charge for them. assuming of course that they are well behaved.


----------



## jiwawa

That's us added to the list also!

Though we'll be coming from the south (somewhere) just to be awkward!

We've never done any kind of rally before, and never taken the motorhome to Spain before, so this should be really exciting.


----------



## wirerick

Thats us added  

This is our first meet/rally and we are already looking forward to it. We are wintering at Camping Las Torres and then moving onto the meet.

Rick, Karen and Oscar (the cat)


----------



## Techno100

C7KEN said:


> If this is enjoyed by all then i could do it again in Sept 2011 and maybe join in with acpasion the spanish group so you can all make some good Spanish contacts and get a real mediterranian experiance.


First 2 weeks of September would be good for us


----------



## C7KEN

The one problem in early Sept could be the kids are still on holliday and Spanish families don't go to bed early. Its now 11.30 here and our Spanish friends a couple of doors away are asking us to go have a drink with them but they will not go to bed till around 1.30am. Tomorrow Saturday night we go out at 8pm for food then the entertainment starts around 10pm and we return home at 2.30 am and that's the norm. The Spanish people lie in late then between 2pm and 4.30pm have a siesta. I think some of us would want at least some earlier nights? However I could be wrong


----------



## Techno100

Sounds just how I like it. I like kids but could not eat a whole one so I hope everyone is hungry :lol:

When I say first two weeks We would take 3 or 4 days to get there.
I see Friday is the 2nd so we probably would arrive on Tue 6th for 7 or 8 days


----------



## Zepp

We have just added our names to the list and please can you put us down for a few extra days? (five to seven days).


We will be leaving the UK on Feb the 6th so we wont be on line much after this date. We will be traveling into Spain from Portugal so not sure about the route we will be taking.

Look forward to meeting you all.

Paul & Lynne


----------



## camoyboy

Hi,
We have just added our name to the list. The only hiccup could be booking the time off, as I can't book next years holiday until January. But as I am in charge of the holiday chart there shouldn't be a problem!! I just hope the flexible working pattern will work in my favour. 
We went on the first week of the German rally in June and really enjoyed it, until we had to go back to work while the others went off down the Rhine.
We planned to go to Spain last year, but we met a couple in Narbonne who told us it was really windy there, so we stayed in France. So fingers crossed we will make it in 2011.
Colin and Sara.


----------



## C7KEN

To all the people who are joining us and who I have not met it will be nice to met you all. We are up to 29 vans now and that does not include ours and a friends from here in Spain.Soon Gerald is doing a spreadsheet so I have everyones Tel No and email address. I will contact all those who he lists as having a large van as over 8metre vans we need to know about. Its possible to park them but in certain bays. All those who have indicated they would like to stay on or come earlier I will also contact as I need to book you all in with the site. This place will be very full but that's excellent as we are all going to have a good time.I have not organised every minute like acpasion the spanish group as I think brits like to do their own thing. However we will go into town, to the market, taking photos, bike riding etc. and make it easy for those who have not been to Spain before. On the Wednesday evening we will visit the restaurant and all eat together then be entertained. I invited a guest last night who most of you will have seen but he will be a big surprise if he can make it. The meal will be nice but low cost and the entertainment free. A menu will be posted soon. Finally if any others want to come PM me with your Tel No and I can put you on a reserve list as some who are listed may not be able to make it. Soon we will sort out some nice routes and overnight places for those who need them all with Co-ords for satnav. If any members have itineries on TomTom of good routes with all the co-ords please feel free to post them but state if they are toll routes or toll free.


----------



## zulurita

Thanks Ken,

We have a ferry booked for May so we will have to alter that for March to give us time to get down to the aire in time for the rally/meet. Would perhaps want to arrive a day or two before. Anyway as you will PM as later we can sort out exact dates then.

Getting excited already.


----------



## jax

I put in that we were a large motorhome when I should have put medium i.e. 7 mtrs. We would also like to stay on for a few extra days after the rally finishes but not sure as yet for how long.
Looking forward to the rally and I too am getting quite excited.
JAX (Keith and Jackie)


----------



## steles

thanks, Ken, for all your hard work organising this meet. it's sounds as though it will be great. we've already signed up and looking forward to it. we may want to arrive earlier or stay longer, but haven't planned our time in Spain yet.


----------



## jiwawa

We also put motorhome as large, though we're only 7.4m. And we'd like to arrive a day early, powwibly stay a day later.


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Ken,

I have been watching this thread, and am green with envy. Not having been to Spain in the MH, this would have been an ideal "first time" opportunity for us. Unfortunately, Rita only gets so much holiday time from work per year, and doesn't have the advantage of being as flexible as myself  .................and I'm not coming on my own. :wink: 

You are doing a grand job organising the troops. :lol: 
Good luck with your Spanish meet. :thumbleft: 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Jock
I'm disappointed you and rita can't make it. Especially as I have guitarist supreme Charlie appearing for us as well as John the Fiddler. 
Have a listen to Donald where's yoor troosers like you never heard it before . And he is a fellow scot 

http://www.myspace.com/bluesmancharlielindsay/videos


----------



## JockandRita

C7KEN said:


> Hi Jock
> I'm disappointed you and rita can't make it. Especially as I have guitarist supreme Charlie appearing for us as well as John the Fiddler.
> Have a listen to Donald where's yoor troosers like you never heard it before . And he is a fellow scot
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/bluesmancharlielindsay/videos


Thanks Ken.

He plays a mean guitar. I wonder what Andy Stewart would have made of that version? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## toojo

Ken,hope to be in the area around that time if you could put me on the standby list.
John.


----------



## artona

Our initial plan is to attend the Newark Show the last weekend of March and then to set off for Spain. 

If any one fancies making a convoy to drive down there let us know

stew


----------



## DABurleigh

I very much liked the idea of this rally and thanks to Ken for making it happen. If I could have used Easter to minimise the time off work that would have been great, but it's too tight to take 2 weeks out of our annual leave only to spend half of it hammering down autoroutes.

You all have a great time.

Dave


----------



## artona

One of the few perks of being self employed Dave is we shall work seven days a week leading upto a three week break so we do not have to hammer down autoroutes.

Do your employers have any sort of flexi-time arrangement to allow you to do the same?

stew


----------



## amydan

*spain 2011*



artona said:


> Our initial plan is to attend the Newark Show the last weekend of March and then to set off for Spain.
> 
> If any one fancies making a convoy to drive down there let us know
> 
> stew


Hi Would be very interested in joining a convoy down we are in Leeds West Yorkshire.


----------



## DABurleigh

Stew,

No for Ali, yes for me, but there is a cap on accumulation per month so it's not a solution here even if she had similar.

It's simply why I have never motorhomed in Spain and probably never will until retirement allows it. I used to take 3 weeks off work in one bash in the summer, when this would be possible, but now we prefer to keep it to two weeks and have another week's holiday sometime else. Such is work pressure you need to be able to look forward to a holiday not too far ahead!

2nd day at work today after a week in Mallorca  Pics here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/DABurleigh/MallorcaShare#

Dave


----------



## artona

Thats a shame Dave. 

We might have a problem with Jessica's school. Two weeks are covered by school holiday, the third isn't. I can't see a problem with her taking an extra week, her teacher spends 75% of her time off ill but if it really is a problem I shall drive down and Jess and Shona will fly down, unless of course I can get Shona to drive.

Could this work for you?

stew


----------



## DABurleigh

No - too much pain for the gain.

Spain will still be there when - if - I survive until I can afford to retire ....

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie

DABurleigh said:


> Spain will still be there when - if - I survive until I can afford to retire ....


These were always our thoughts too, Dave. We had some great 1- and 2-week holidays, and there's still so many places close at hand we've yet to see.

We'll let you know what Spain's like :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Hi Ken can you add us to the reserve list please. Only got back from the Harz mountains trip yesterday so got some catching up to do on the forum


----------



## C7KEN

A couple of folks have asked how close are the vans in the aire. Our van is 2.5 mtrs wide and I park it close to one side of the bay and put the awning out no problem. These are a couple of photo's when acpasion had their rally there so you can see how they managed. We will be having a paella feast just like them 
To those who can't make it this time I expect it will be a good event and expect we may do it again although next time in May so we can get in the sea.
There is a windsurfing school nearby and if its open and there is some wind the more adventurous can demonstrate their action man skills


----------



## Zepp

artona said:


> Our initial plan is to attend the Newark Show the last weekend of March and then to set off for Spain.
> 
> If any one fancies making a convoy to drive down there let us know
> 
> stew


Very good idea , we would of loved to join the convoy but we will be in Portugal any one else coming to the meet from Portugal.


----------



## DC4JC

Can't wait.
Hopefully will be going from Dover - Dunkirk 31st March  allowing a few days to travel to Spain. Return ferry 15th April.

Have been to France before, but this will be the longest journey so far 8O 

Janice


----------



## Chascass

Hi Ken
Don't know if the problem is at my end but no pics, only there codes, anyone else got the same problem.

Charlie


----------



## JockandRita

C7KEN said:


> A couple of folks have asked how close are the vans in the aire. Our van is 2.5 mtrs wide and I park it close to one side of the bay and put the awning out no problem. These are a couple of photo's when acpasion had their rally there so you can see how they managed. We will be having a paella feast just like them
> To those who can't make it this time I expect it will be a good event and expect we may do it again although next time in May so we can get in the sea.
> There is a windsurfing school nearby and if its open and there is some wind the more adventurous can demonstrate their action man skills


Sorry Ken,

The links to the images won't open. Is anyone else experiencing difficulties viewing the images?

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## sooty10

Sorry Ken,

Same here with the pics, can't open the links.

Sooty10


----------



## C7KEN

I think I have fixed the photos now. Have a look again and let me know if you can't view them. i can see them


----------



## Zepp

C7KEN said:


> I think I have fixed the photos now. Have a look again and let me know if you can't view them. i can see them


I can see them now ........thanx


----------



## JockandRita

C7KEN said:


> I think I have fixed the photos now. Have a look again and let me know if you can't view them. i can see them


Oh aye, spot on now pal. :thumbleft:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## jonno8007

*Count me in*

Hi Ken et al, I would be interested in joining this event....
john w


----------



## jonno8007

*Count me in*

Hi Ken et al, I would be interested in joining this event....
john w


----------



## Hezbez

artona said:


> Our initial plan is to attend the Newark Show the last weekend of March and then to set off for Spain.
> 
> If any one fancies making a convoy to drive down there let us know
> 
> stew


We are planning on setting off from the Newark Spring Show too.

Convoy!  :lol:


----------



## C7KEN

To all those who have PM'd me and also said on here they too would like to attend. I will see how things work out over the next two months then I can see if I can add you all in. Dont worry I will contact you all. I need to ensure there is enough room and am anticipating that Ruben will expand the site to accomodate more vans. It seems this event has caught the eye of Spanish motorhomers as some would also like to join us. They will already have booked in to the aire. I am delighted as this should give our members who have not been here a good introduction to the Spanish way of life. They know how to enjoy themselves and certainly love their food


----------



## zulurita

The photos look great.

Now can't wait for April.


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Rita
I anticipate the weather will be reasonably good as we are forecast a mild winter. If so this should be even better for those who have never ventured south before . The ave temperature should be 16deg C.


----------



## Chascass

What tv programs, if any, will I get at Denia with a with a Maxview crankup. Just for the news.  8) 

Charlie


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Charlie
You will get sky news, possibly euro news, BBC news infact so much news you will be sick of it cause its usually all bad


----------



## sooty10

Hi Ken, just looked again and yes we can now see the great pictures. Thanks.

sooty10


----------



## travelsRus

Convoy - we will be setting off from Sheffield on the 29th March - staying overnight at Folkstone to get the train to Calais on the 30th - stopping at Forges des eaux to book the dog into the vets and then down thru France - haven't decided whether to go down to Bordeaux and biarritz then onto spain or to Carcassone and down the coast road so will be interested to see what routes are suggested.

We've only been to Spain once and Portugal once so only novices.

Really looking forward to meet.
.

Chris and Graham


----------



## amydan

*2011 Spain convoy*



travelsRus said:


> Convoy - we will be setting off from Sheffield on the 29th March - staying overnight at Folkstone to get the train to Calais on the 30th - stopping at Forges des eaux to book the dog into the vets and then down thru France - haven't decided whether to go down to Bordeaux and biarritz then onto spain or to Carcassone and down the coast road so will be interested to see what routes are suggested.
> 
> We've only been to Spain once and Portugal once so only novices.
> 
> Really looking forward to meet.
> .
> 
> Chris and Graham


Would be interested in joining convoy only thing is we would be going by ferry but could meet in calais or first night stop.
Ron


----------



## C7KEN

To all who are joining us down here have a look at this thread. it may de of use to a few of you
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-924953.html#924953e


----------



## amydan

C7KEN said:


> OK I will go up to Denia in the next couple of weeks and see what I can arrange price wise with Rebecca. To hire John the Fiddler I have to find a restaurant to play ball and of course book John (He is brilliant, runs among the audience playing the fiddle gets folks trying river dance etc. and does good stuff on guitar like Dire Straits Mark Knofler.) I will need lots of attendees to make it a sucessfull night so will be offering this artist free to the restaurant and will also invite some motorhoming friends from other countries. I will be needing at least 50 to get the right atmosphere. We will all have to pay for a meal which will not be expensive but the entertainment will be on me. The weather in April will be just right. I often think all those who winter here and go back by March do it too soon. April is when it usually starts to get good weather wise. I will try for the one of the first two weeks of April. Fingers crossed the aire is not full. I am assuming that all those who appear interested will be coming as couples? Not that coming alone will be any problem its just so I can get an idea of numbers


Hi
When can we expect to get exact dates so we can book ferry etc.
Thanks Ron.


----------



## Chascass

The dates are on the Motorhome Rallies list, 04/04/2011 - 11/04/2011

Charlie


----------



## amydan

Chascass said:



> The dates are on the Motorhome Rallies list, 04/04/2011 - 11/04/2011
> 
> Charlie


How do I bring the motor home rally list onto my screen.
Thanks Ron.


----------



## DABurleigh

Go to www.motorhomefacts.com and scroll down.

Dave


----------



## Hezbez

amydan said:


> How do I bring the motor home rally list onto my screen.
> Thanks Ron.


Select Rally/Tours on the yellow bar at the top of the MHF homepage,

Click on Motorhome Rally Programme,

Scroll down and Denia meet is the last one on the page: click on the blue link.


----------



## amydan

Hezbez said:


> amydan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do I bring the motor home rally list onto my screen.
> Thanks Ron.
> 
> 
> 
> Select Rally/Tours on the yellow bar at the top of the MHF homepage,
> 
> Click on Motorhome Rally Programme,
> 
> Scroll down and Denia meet is the last one on the page: click on the blue link.
Click to expand...

Anyone game for a convoy down to spain.


----------



## sooty10

Anyone game for a convoy down to spain.[/quote]

It Depends when you are leaving, think we will be off mid March. We have booked with Ken for 16 nights from the 26th and don't plan to rush down. Happy to travel with anyone.

Sooty10


----------



## Hezbez

amydan said:


> Anyone game for a convoy down to spain.


I think there may be a few members setting off for the Denia meet from Newark show, as per Artona's suggestion.

We could be interested in travelling in a group. We will probably cross over to France near the end of March on the tunnel, probably a few days after Newark show finishes.

Not really thought about what route to take through France/Spain as yet.

It would be good if some of us who are going to Denia could meet up at Newark to discuss routes, compare notes, share tips etc, and perhaps plan to meet up a various stopovers on the trip south.


----------



## C7KEN

This is just an update to the progress we have made on this event.
I now have 10 vans on reserve and quite a few others from here in Spain who will join us in the restaurant for the food and entertainment.
The entertainers are booked. I have not been able to get John the Fiddler for this date but have a super alternative that I am *certain *you will all enjoy. I will get John the F for the next meet assuming you all enjoy this one.
I have 2 different menu´s both inexpensive, I have asked the restaurant to change one starter as its perhaps a bit too spanish and that is being attended to.
I propose to get the menu´s on here and see if people can choose their food beforehand as it will make life a lot easier for the chefs. I will also collect the money during the first two days and pay the restaurant in one payment. Any extra drinks you can all individually pay for but one drink will be included with the food.
It is not a package holiday but maybe we can have a photo shoot morning as Stew (artona) is joining us. We can have a morning on Sat TV so you can get the most possible from whatever system you have.
We can have a fun quiz with a glass or two of something.
We have the BBQ and Paella meal to look forward to.
Finally the aire owners are reserving space for us without asking for any prior deposits so anyone not able to make this event I would be gratefull if I can be notified so the space can be filled by someone else. All who have sent PM´s you are all on the reserve list
I´m looking forward to this meet and to it being a huge sucess so we can do it again.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Anyone wanting a cheap return ticket from Norfolk line, one you can fully amend with no extra charge providing one day notice given. Book with the NEC offer code TEF04 (case sensitive) £48 return up to eight meter Motorhomes MUST be done before show ends at 6pm 17th October THATS TOMORROW!!! If you intend to travel between 08/04/2011 and 28/04/2011 it will cost £74 but that is still quite cheap. It is for motorhome + 4 passengers


----------



## Hezbez

Just wondering if the beach/sea accessible from the campsite is suitable/safe for a bit of sea kayaking?

Need to know whether its worth giving up some precious storage space to the inflatable kayak on this trip.

Thanks


----------



## Spacerunner

I do hope that's not Ken hanging out in Denia snapped by Google Earth's street view

Sorta lowers the tone don't it?


----------



## C7KEN

The last post with photo is typical and quite common here but its not me. Do I think the sea is suitable for a kayak yes I do . Its shallow out to 40-50 metres and obviously some days could be windy but when i've been there its been like a duck pond. There is a windsurfing school nearby and the instructor stands in the water at the side of the board with beginners


----------



## amydan

*Garaging motorhome in Spain*

Anyone know of somewhere I could leave my motorhome after the Denia rally while I come back to england. I am also wondering about the insurance anyone any advice.


----------



## C7KEN

Amydan 
You can leave your MH here either with Victoria parking at Alicante airport or Campello parking a t El Campello both handy, secure and easy for the airport. Search this site for Victoria parking Tel No as someone else has already booked with them. If you cannot find let me know and I will find it for you


----------



## amydan

*Garaging motorhome in spain*

Ken 
Would it be possible to leave the motorthome on the campsite for a couple of weeks while we are in England


----------



## C7KEN

Ring Ruben and ask him. I guess you will have to pay for the pitch but he is very accomodating so may adjust the cost in your favour. Also. he may just let you park it in the area next to the aire if he has not converted that into an extension of the aire . Ask him about that and remind him that you are MHF. However I suggested Victoria Parking so you can get to and from Alicante airport. You leave the van with Victoria (about one mile from the terminal) and they take you to the terminal. On return they pick you up and you get the van and drive off. It will be no more cost than getting a drive or taxi from Denia to Alicante
Ruben's mobile +34672293852
Tel +34670059809 Victoria Parking 
Dont worry about anything because I will be going up to Denia early Feb to dot the I's and cross the T's so can ask Ruben for you if you want. For sure you will get it in to Victoria at short notice if you prefer to go that route .


----------



## Sonesta

Hi, If we were able to attend this meet is there any chance of us being added to the attendees list or is 30 attendees the absolute maximum allowed?

Thank you.

Sue


----------



## Chascass

C7KEN said:


> To all those who have PM'd me and also said on here they too would like to attend. I will see how things work out over the next two months then I can see if I can add you all in. Dont worry I will contact you all. I need to ensure there is enough room and am anticipating that Ruben will expand the site to accomodate more vans. It seems this event has caught the eye of Spanish motorhomers as some would also like to join us. They will already have booked in to the aire. I am delighted as this should give our members who have not been here a good introduction to the Spanish way of life. They know how to enjoy themselves and certainly love their food


Sonesa, send Ken a PM requesting your name be added to the reserve list (see his post above).

Charlie


----------



## Sonesta

Chascass said:


> C7KEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all those who have PM'd me and also said on here they too would like to attend. I will see how things work out over the next two months then I can see if I can add you all in. Dont worry I will contact you all. I need to ensure there is enough room and am anticipating that Ruben will expand the site to accomodate more vans. It seems this event has caught the eye of Spanish motorhomers as some would also like to join us. They will already have booked in to the aire. I am delighted as this should give our members who have not been here a good introduction to the Spanish way of life. They know how to enjoy themselves and certainly love their food
> 
> 
> 
> Sonesa, send Ken a PM requesting your name be added to the reserve list (see his post above).
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Thank you Charlie - I appreciate your help.

Sue x


----------



## C7KEN

Sue (Sonesta) Dont worry I make sure I dont miss any posts regarding this meet and I will add your name to the reserves list on the spreadsheet kindly supplied by Gerald . Please PM me with your details ie email Address, Tel No, Reg No, Van length if over 8metres. As we get closer to the date I will call all those listed as definate and if some cannot make it I will put reserves in their place. I will also contact every one of the reserves. I hope to get as many as possible to this meet and make sure everyone has a good time. I am hoping for more than 30 vans but won´t make promises till I see how many pitches Ruben & Rebecca can provide


----------



## jonse

*Spain*

Hi Ken, Is there any other sites near as it looks like you have one heck of a success on your hands, As we will be staying on in Morocco after our trip with D.T. in Feb, we thought we could include this get together on our way back home, it looks as if there won`t be a pitch available, so if you have another site near could you post it as i am sure others would like to meet up with those that have already booked, what dates are you thinking of for the entertainment first week or will there be a few days in each week,hoping we can join in Jonse


----------



## flyingpig

Any good , easily driven routes, preferably toll free, suggestions to the meet in Spain, from Calais ( Eurotunnel )? Have given ourselves 10 days to reach the meet, driving through France.

Cheers, Flyingpig   

P.S. Don't want to use channel ferries or Santander route, want to enjoy the drive, gone bog eyed looking at maps etc!!


----------



## Sonesta

C7KEN said:


> Sue (Sonesta) Dont worry I make sure I dont miss any posts regarding this meet and I will add your name to the reserves list on the spreadsheet kindly supplied by Gerald . Please PM me with your details ie email Address, Tel No, Reg No, Van length if over 8metres. As we get closer to the date I will call all those listed as definate and if some cannot make it I will put reserves in their place. I will also contact every one of the reserves. I hope to get as many as possible to this meet and make sure everyone has a good time. I am hoping for more than 30 vans but won´t make promises till I see how many pitches Ruben & Rebecca can provide


Hi Ken, 
Thank you for your reply and as requested I have PM'd you our details. 
It sounds like it will be a very enjoyable meet, so we'll keep our fingers crossed that we can join you all.
Thanks again.
Sue


----------



## C7KEN

Jonse
It will be no problem to get you accomodated from the end of your Morocco trip to the 4th April when our meet starts. The entertainment will be on Wed 6th at a Spanish restaurant nearby (walking distance) Just PM me and I can meet you locally near me (Rojales) you can get in to the new aire at Guardamar easily although its not anything near as good as the one we are having the meet at, There are spaces in plenty of Campsites also if you like spending money. Finally I can tell you where to wild camp near the beach with complete safety and Brits around you to talk to if you want. Ruben may even be able to get you in the aire previous to the event but of course he has to keep space for the 30 confirmed vans as priority during the week 4th till 11th April and for those who have already asked for extra time there. You can join us all on the Wednesday night even if I can,t get you into the aire for the complete week . Send me a contact Tel No please and I will put you down as reserve Dont worry


----------



## C7KEN

Flying Pig
I will list at least 3 routes with Sat Nav Co-Ords before the end of Feb . Any one who would like to give routes (must have co-ords for TomTom) please feel free to do so making sure that there are not many toll charges if any. For those who want to pay tolls just get a route you like the look of from Via Michelin mapping.


----------



## amydan

*Denia Rally 2011*

Anyone going to the rally by ferry from portsmouth to santander march 29th? would you like another couple to tag along.


----------



## artona

*Re: Denia Rally 2011*



amydan said:


> Anyone going to the rally by ferry from portsmouth to santander march 29th? would you like another couple to tag along.


what was the cost of the ferry?

stew


----------



## amydan

£375 one way with inside cabin Motorhome measurements 6.5 by 2.75.


----------



## artona

amydan said:


> £375 one way with inside cabin Motorhome measurements 6.5 by 2.75.


thats not bad, might well ahve a look at that, thanks

stew


----------



## domannhal

We are also looking at Santander route at about that date so there is a good possibility of joining you. At the moment we have the opportunity of joining some other friends for a Rally in Valencia, but it is for all of March and we did not really want to travel before the middle of March ( Oh, it's all decision,decision, innit?). Will let you know for definate when we have decided :roll:


----------



## amydan

domannhal said:


> We are also looking at Santander route at about that date so there is a good possibility of joining you. At the moment we have the opportunity of joining some other friends for a Rally in Valencia, but it is for all of March and we did not really want to travel before the middle of March ( Oh, it's all decision,decision, innit?). Will let you know for definate when we have decided :roll:


Thats great hopefully we can get some more people travelling down.


----------



## C7KEN

I have just received an email from Ruben asking how many reserves I have for this meet. We have 30 vans confirmed another 12 reserves plus us so that is a total of 43 vans if everyone turns up. Ruben says he will expand the aire to take another 10 -15 vans so hopefully I can get some or all the reserves included. I will be visiting the site in the next 4 weeks. So far we have organised a pitch with room to extend an awning enough to sit under, a washing machine, a dryer, hot shower, vending machine, paella feast, live entertainment on the Wed night when we all join together for a Spanish meal There is regular buses into town and also a cycle lane. The beach is excellent but it will be too cold to swim in the sea, (although there are always some hardy souls) so what else would you all want over and above the company of fellow MHF members. We can get you into a Spa, Gym, The castle, We think the weather should be fine as it is now (warm and sunny) but of course the man up there is in charge of that. We will be there ready to meet everyone before the 4th. Ruben will help anyone arriving before us. 
Well behaved dogs are allowed, and BBQ's providing they are gas. Washing line's no because they look like we are pikeys however discrete drying should be OK. ie back of van against perimeter wall and knickers hanging from the bike rack


----------



## Chascass

Hi Ken

Are internet connections available.

Charlie


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks, Ken.

I don't believe that it's now less than 3 months to go 8O 

Gerald


----------



## Zepp

Thanx again for the update Ken


We leave for France in 4 weeks I cant wait to get started on our trip 


Paul & Lynne


----------



## jax

We are booked on the euro tunnel on the 30th March at 15.20 to give us 4 full days to get to Spain. Hope this is sufficient time to do the trip down. Anyone else travelling around this time. As we are in Scarborough it will be an early start for us that day but so looking forward to the trip. Not returning until 3rd May. Jackie & Keith


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Charlie
Yes WiFi and Electric Hookup is included in the price. The only extras you need to pay if you want is 1 euro for an 8 minute hot shower in the shower cubicle and I think its 3 for the auto washer, maybe bus to take you into central denia (cheap). There is a Lidle quite close and a smaller supermarket even closer. Electric is one of the most expensive things in Spain as they buy most of it in i'm told so 1e for a shower is not expensive. Anything else you may spend money on won't be good for you see previous post with photo and white car


----------



## JockandRita

geraldandannie said:


> I don't believe that it's now less than 3 months to go 8O


Rub it in, why don't you Gerald?  ........... :wink:..........:lol:

Unfortunately the lovely Rita still works, so we can't stick our names down for this one.

*Ken*, you appear to be doing a grand job there, with your pal Ruben, trying to accommodate everyone. :thumbleft:

I hope that it is a great success, and that you all have a great time.

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## C7KEN

Zepp & Jax I have your details. only thing I need to know is if you have a van longer than 8 metres. unless I hear from you I will assume you both to be under 8 metres
Anyone else joining us a having a longer van please tell me as we have to place them in spaces long enough to take them. If you have previously informed me dont worry as I have it noted on the spreadsheet


----------



## Zepp

C7KEN said:


> Zepp & Jax I have your details. only thing I need to know is if you have a van longer than 8 metres. unless I hear from you I will assume you both to be under 8 metres
> Anyone else joining us a having a longer van please tell me as we have to place them in spaces long enough to take them. If you have previously informed me dont worry as I have it noted on the spreadsheet


We are over 8 metres Ken ............8.7 metre


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Jock
Don't worry. If it works out like I hope it will then I will do it again but next time in May so we can all sit on the beach and swim in the clear blue mediterranean sea. I think the Wed night should be a real good night. I am off tonight to see the Spanish Xfactor where two friends are entrants but of course i'm checking out the performers for the next MHF meet down here


----------



## jax

we have a Rapido 7 mtrs. long. Jax


----------



## C7KEN

My Gawd
Go out for an hour leaving a question on MHF and come back to the answers. Zepp I already had your van length. Jax thanks for yours. Now is there anyone else who has not told me they have an over 8metre van. I will be in contact with everyone before the event anyway so there should be no problems but I just like to dot them and cross them.


----------



## domannhal

Hi Ken, We are going to have to cancel coming to Denia, not because we don't want to come but because my son has won a free holiday, and has asked us to go with him. He wants to take it in April, so it will be too near the Denia date. Mind you this will be good news for the reserves, so I don't feel too bad! Have a great time, Ann


----------



## C7KEN

No problem Ann. Now who is the next one's on the reserve list
Thanks for letting me know


----------



## C7KEN

I have extracted this from the ACpasion website. I assume that Odissea now has fresh fruit delivered and free bike use.
Apologies for the Google translation
The bread van comes round every morning already. Its getting better and better for us I must go up soon and see the latest developements. 


Join Date: February, 2008
C. Autónoma: Comunidad Foral de Navarra
City: Navarre
Posts: 781 Developments in the area odissea camper denia area 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good morning fellow maravilllosa after spending a few sunny days in the area of Denia area odyssey camper you informed of developments have taken place in the area.
First, the area has grown in number of seats and are preparing more than once and will be available.
Second on the desire of ruben and cardigan to address the needs of the campers are at your disposal so you can use these bikes for free.
Third place also offered for sale several items from the site to add fruit for cars with prices very, very buenos. A my kings have brought me an LED light for the whole car with one year warranty 
From here to publicly thank this couple for their dedication and love that our rooms are fully first real holiday

Greetings

pinko & Family


----------



## artona

domannhal said:


> Hi Ken, We are going to have to cancel coming to Denia, not because we don't want to come but because my son has won a free holiday, and has asked us to go with him. He wants to take it in April, so it will be too near the Denia date. Mind you this will be good news for the reserves, so I don't feel too bad! Have a great time, Ann


Thats great news in respect to your new holiday but what a shame it clashes, it would have been great to see you again Ann.

ken, do you want me to update the info on the the front page of MHF in respect to the attendees list?

stew


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Stew
I have sent a PM to the first person on the reserve list, when I get confirmation from them that they still want to come then for sure delete Ann and inset them in the confirmed attendees


----------



## camoyboy

Hi Ken, 

I am afraid we are going to have to pull out of attending this meet. We had been really looking forward to it, planning the tunnel and the route down. This would have been our first venture in to Spain. 

However, I had to sign a new contract of employment on the 10th Jan and in the small print it now clearly states that I can no longer have more than 4 floating days off at any one time. I tried all the tricks that I have learned in the 28 years of working there, but failed to pull any strings.

The only good thing about this new contract is our working week is now 4 days, so I get a 3 day weekend to get away in the MH.

So, whoever is next on the resevre list, it looks like you will be off to Spain after all. To all the others, have a great time, we are dissappointed that we will not be able to meet up with you. I am sure Ken will make it a meet to remember and we will look forward to reading all the posts when you get back.

Regards,

Colin and Sara


----------



## C7KEN

Thanks for letting me know I will now contact the next name on the reserves


----------



## geraldandannie

Sorry you can't make it, Colin. It would have been lovely to meet up with you again.

I've booked our tunnel crossings - out on 25th March; back on 3rd June 8O 

The planning starts now  

Gerald


----------



## clianthus

geraldandannie said:


> I've booked our tunnel crossings - out on 25th March; back on 3rd June 8O
> Gerald


Hi Gerald

What do you mean back on 3rd June, we are only just going over then, who's going to bring my baguette in the mornings! :lol: :lol:


----------



## JockandRita

clianthus said:


> Hi Gerald
> 
> What do you mean back on 3rd June, we are only just going over then, who's going to bring my baguette in the mornings! :lol: :lol:


Ah Ha, that explains Gerald's early morning manoeuvres at Lorely-Blick last June, without Tessa on tow. You crafty so and so Gerald. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock. :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

clianthus said:


> What do you mean back on 3rd June, we are only just going over then, who's going to bring my baguette in the mornings! :lol: :lol:


Well, you'll just have to either come over earlier!

Jock - early morning manoeuvres? 8O You make it sound so seedy!

We've got our holiday folder set up, and we've started putting confirmations and useful info in it. It's like we're nearly off!

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita

geraldandannie said:


> Jock - early morning manoeuvres? 8O You make it sound so seedy!


Sorry Gerald, 

However, anyone on Facts who knows you, will also know that the above (tongue in cheek) joking remark couldn't be any further from the truth.

Your sincerity, integrity, and self respect should remain completely intact. :thumbleft:

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## Spacerunner

Considering the state of Spain at the moment.

Are we likely to be received with open arms by the local population or spurned and resented for our apparent affluence.

If the latter, are we going to have to be extra vigilant security-wise.


----------



## geraldandannie

JockandRita said:


> Your sincerity, integrity, and self respect should remain completely intact. :thumbleft:


Awwww, bless  Thank you!

And Spacey - I hope I'm never less than 100% vigilant in any country. I'm sure anyone coming into their country and spending some Euros will be welcomed :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Chascass

(Quote)
We've got our holiday folder set up, and we've started putting confirmations and useful info in it. It's like we're nearly off! (Quote)


Hi Gerald
We are also travelling over to France by Euro Tunnel on the 25th March, so may be we will bump into each other (metaphorically speaking) on the way to Denia .

Our planing has also started which usually dose not get further than a start date ( and that has changed) and a return date, but that's the beauty of France you can wing it if you wish,

Charlie


----------



## geraldandannie

Chascass said:


> We are also travelling over to France by Euro Tunnel on the 25th March, so may be we will bump into each other (metaphorically speaking) on the way to Denia.


We'll certainly be looking out for you 

Gerald


----------



## Spacerunner

Our planning started and ended with booking a Eurotunnel return. 

The bit in the middle is the easy part :lol:


----------



## amydan

*Motorhome insurance*

I want to leave my motorhome in storage near Alicante Airport while I come back to England. Are the secure storage places covered with insurance


----------



## Zepp

Is there anyone who will be ordering the new All The Aires France 3rd Edition which is available to pre order now for delivery in March. We’d love a copy of this guide but will be leaving for Europe at the beginning of February and were wondering is there anyone who’ll be attending this meet who would be able to bring a copy out for us.

We‘d be happy to place the order ourselves for delivery to your address or send you the cost of the book and postage in advanced.

Paul & Lynne


----------



## zoro

Zepp 
You have a PM.
Steve


----------



## C7KEN

In answer to Amydan


I'm sure Victoria Parking are insured as they are also a major car hire company and the cars are also kept on the same site


----------



## Zepp

zoro said:


> Zepp
> You have a PM.
> Steve


Thank you Steve your a star , just replied

Paul


----------



## C7KEN

We have just returned from denia having visited the aire to look at the new extended area. I was hoping that this would allow us to increase our attendees but this aire is so popular that te extra spaces were taken up immediately a MH could drive on to them. The aire will now take 61 MH's and that is exactly the number in it on Monday once we had parked up. The 30 vans we have confirmed are of course secure but to the reserves I have to be honest and say the only way you can join us is if some long term wintering there go home early or some on our confirmed list cancel and this does happen . Ruben is putting up a sign reserving 30 places for us and I have booked in all of us who want to stay extra days. So I need all who wanted extra days to confirm the dates with me again so i'm certain to have missed nothing and all those on the reserve list who could still join us without needing very much notice to tell me. MHF members on the reserves will be given priority but there are some friends who live here that will gladly join us if they can. The couple who created this aire and run it are really nice and obliging and this is reflected in its popularity. I want as many MHF members to join us as I can but I will do it again if the members want to, next time will be in May rather than April so we can laze on the lovely beach and swim in the sea and hopefully there will be more spaces as more of the long term winter campers will have gone home. Some non MH'rs have heard about our meet and want to join us on the Wed night for the meal and entertainment. One was quoted last night as saying "that do of Ken's for the campers will be a cracking affair and I want to come", he knows who the entertainers are of course. So anyone not able to make it please be sure to let me know and the ones who dont need much notice also let me know asap.


----------



## tomnjune

hi,

any chance we can be included on reserves list,i know its a bit late in the day but change in plans, puts us down that way. 

tomnjune


----------



## C7KEN

Hi tomnjune
you are now down as another reserve but I cant promise to get you included. However please PM me with a contact number and size of van if over 8 metres


----------



## IrishMike

Hi Ken,
I know the meet is full with many waiting but as I am heading to Spain on the week end during the meet I was wondering if you think it would be a good place to head for at the end of your meet.
I (the wife and kids) and my sister in law (Fizzy Liz) will be leaving the Calais region on the morning of Saturday the 9th and wandering down to Spain for a two week trip. I am current looking for a place to stop over in Spain for about a week and this area looks good.

Any opinion appreciated. 
Thanks 
Mike


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Mike
Try the aire and see if you can get in. As I said on my post its very popular and I can't guarantee that I can get all the reserves in but i'm still hoping to get more than the 30 confirmed. The spanish have a holiday straight after our meet and then easter comes after that. but if you are near Denia just call in. There are some MHF members staying on after the meet Make sure to say you are a MHF member.


----------



## IrishMike

Thanks Ken,
Is it possible to book?
Or is it a turn up and see?
I guess we would be in the area on the 11th or 12th.

M


----------



## C7KEN

You can phone if you want, maybe best during the week were all there. Tell ruben or rebecca you are a MHF member. you may be lucky as its an aire so people do come and go , its just that in the winter there are a lot of long term wintering at 7e per 24hrs inc electric and a lot of them will stay on until april. It would be nice if you could get there when some of us are there so we could meet


----------



## C7KEN

You can phone if you want, maybe best during the week were all there. Tell ruben or rebecca you are a MHF member. you may be lucky as its an aire so people do come and go , its just that in the winter there are a lot of long term wintering at 7e per 24hrs inc electric and a lot of them will stay on until april. It would be nice if you could get there when some of us are there so we could meet


----------



## geraldandannie

We've got the folder out and looking at a few details.

Is anyone stopping in Spain on the way down to Denia? To me, it looks more than a day from France, so we'll be looking for somewhere to overnight around halfway down.

Gerald


----------



## Spacerunner

We are planning (?) to cross the border near Biarritz. Thinking of stopping near Zaragoza, but really just shooting in the dark. 

Exciting innit? :? 

Going to attempt to use the N(?) 10 most of the way to cross France.


----------



## geraldandannie

Spacerunner said:


> Exciting innit? :?


Yup!

We're planning (again, with a question mark) to cross after Perpignan on the right hand side. We were wondering whether to get the Vicarious Spain/Portugal book, just in case we decide to do some touring down there.

Gerald


----------



## Spacerunner

If you are a CC member their Europe 1 book covers Spain and Portugal.

Or alternately the Bord Atlas has a Europe section with Spain and Portugal. Its very good even if, as me, der Deutche ist zehr rusty!


----------



## Chascass

geraldandannie said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting innit? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup!
> 
> We're planning (again, with a question mark) to cross after Perpignan on the right hand side. We were wondering whether to get the Vicarious Spain/Portugal book, just in case we decide to do some touring down there.
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

I'm thinking the same thing Gerald and have just received the Spain/Portugal Aires book, their's approx. 30 Aires near/on the coast between Perpignan and Murcia, 10 inland around Malaga and aprox. 50 in the northwest of Spain, glad I got it, gives you other options.

Charlie


----------



## geraldandannie

Chascass said:


> I'm thinking the same thing Gerald and have just received the Spain/Portugal Aires book, their's approx. 30 Aires near/on the coast between Perpignan and Murcia, 10 inland around Malaga and aprox. 50 in the northwest of Spain, glad I got it, gives you other options.


Well, we've just ordered it anyway :roll:

You can have a little preview of the main map at the Vicarious website, and it was that which prompted us to invest :wink: This is on the 1.4MB PDF available at: http://www.vicariousbooks.co.uk/assets/Intro_all_the_aires_spain.pdf

Gerald


----------



## erneboy

It's worth knowing that in Spain there are new Aires opening all the time. I doubt that the books can be up to date. The best source I know of is MHF members who by a combination of keeping an eye on the internet and recording what they see on their travels keep this site up to date. 

So for the best information on Spanish Aires look on the database here.

As to the journey down this is what we did in October and it was a lovely journey. I recommend it if you have time. Before crossing into Spain we stayed at Les Cabannes (off the N154) and then came past Adorrra to our West still on the N154 into Spain through the tunnel and on to the N260 to La Pobla de Segur. Then onto the C13 to Tremp where there is a free Aire in the town. It was quiet when we stayed there even though it's in the town. We continued on the C13 past lots of wild camping places. On then to Balaguer and Llieda, where there is LPG. After Llieda you have several options. This route takes you over some lovely mountains so maybe best on the way back as it's later in the year. If coming that way do keep an eye on the weather. There may be snow.

Enjoy your trip, Alan.


----------



## Chascass

It's a pity about the delay with the USB key version of the camp sites data base, it would have been nice to have it before we left, but will make a note of Aires not mentioned in the Vicarious book.

Charlie


----------



## JockandRita

Although we can't attend this Spanish meet, (but would have really liked to), I have been keeping a keen eye on the thread.

Don't forget to update your GPS, with the latest Aires/Stellplatz/Sostas software (FREE) from >>Bordatlas<< and >>Campingcar-infos<<
They will probably be more up to date than the books.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks, Alan and Jock. Something to whet our appetites :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## C7KEN

*Spain 2011 meet*

Well its not long now. Everything is going along without problem. We will be there at least one day before to welcome you all. The Paella day and the Wed night should be excellent. On the first day Monday the 4th we will all get together so we can find out what folks want during the week and choose the food for the Wed night. I think it will be nice just to meet fellow MHF members for the first time and of course those who I have met before at other MHF events, maybe a trip into the main Denia town on the bus to look around and do some shopping. There is a supermarket and a Lidl reasonable close. We can have a fun quiz as I have the questions and answers with suitable reward for the winners. I wish we could use the beach and swim in the sea but its just a little too early in the year. (next time if we do it again) To those who like cycling we can have a bike ride (there is a cycle track). The average temp at this time in Denia is 16deg which was the temp here yesterday. So nice enough to sit outside in comfort but not sweltering hot. Just pray for dry weather but remember it can rain here in the morning and its bright and sunny in the afternoon so i'm expecting the weather to be no problem.


----------



## C7KEN

*Spain 2011 meet*

The electric hookup uses the normal Spanish 2 pin round plugs, however I can bring along some of these for those who may not have this fitting


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks, Ken. Looking forward to it immensely.

How far is Denia town centre?

Gerald


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Gerald
The town centre is too far to walk unless your really a keen walker. However its OK to cycle but I guess most would prefer to get on a bus. The bus stop is just outside the Aire and there are 6 per day into town


----------



## flyingpig

Thanks for the info Ken. Looking forwards to meeting everyone, can't wait!
Arranged for Eurotunnel on 20th March, slow drive through France. Missus so excited, she wants to leave home on the 16th, (4 days to Folkestone from home in Cornwall! ! ! !)

Great stuff!

Ken


----------



## hymermick1

*spain 2011 our route*

This is the way I will be going to the rally at Odissea Camper Area, Denia. 
From Calais to Rouen then to the Aire at Brezolles 198 miles. 
From here pickup with the N10 until Aire at Roullet Ste Estephe 247 miles. Back on the N10 until Aire at Capbreton 186 miles. 
Early next day I will take the A63 motorway to San Sebastian then A15 to Pamplona. From here the 121 and the 232 to Zaragoza then onto the A23 free motorway to Sagunt. Then the A7 around Valencia and onto the 332 coast road to Oliva where I stop at the Kiko Park campsite in the ACSI book 461 miles. Denia just down the road.


----------



## spanishtaylors

C7KEN said:


> I have thought about sorting something out down here but wonder how many would be interested. It would be in denia next April from the 4th to 11th In the aire close to the beach, with electric if wanted and WiFi. For those who have not been down here before I would supply a route thro france with all co-ords and avoiding tolls so all you need is TomTom and listen to what the nice lady says. I think two weeks in total ,IE one week to get here and back and the other to relax here in the sunshine .


Hi Guys
Can you please let me know were the aires is in Denia cos i have not heard of it. We live about 60 miles away 25 miles up the madrid motorway from Alicante. We normally visit javea or oliva but not Denia.
Hope you ok with our inclement weather at the moment.
Take care
David T Sax Alicante


----------



## C7KEN

Hi David
I see you live a little inland at Sax. There is a campsite there that usesd to advertise in the CC magazine. The aire is north Denia called Odissea and is just over one year old, ran by a first class young couple who have been advising others how to get one started in other areas. It is an aire not a campsite therefore it has no restaurant or pool. However there is a campsite next door with both these things and a glorious beach just 50 metres from the aire. For us MHF members it is a safe, economical, place to park for our meet with the added advantage of a shower, washing machine, dryer, vending machine, freash bread daily.and that's the reason I chose it. The Spanish group acpasion who have over 23000 members have had a rally there and had a great time. We live just north of Torrevieja so 1.75 hrs drive to get there for us and the entertainers but we consider it worth it. I have been out in the MH today walking the dog at La Marina. The beach car parks are flooded but now its 2pm and the sun is coming out so no problem in another couple of hours. Finally David join MHF because quite simply its worth it for the advise and banter and all the nice folks who are members


----------



## travelsRus

Thanks HymerMick - I'd forgotten about the aire at Brezolles - we stayed there a couple of years ago. We will be doing the same route as you but stopping off at Zaragoza (Hopefully) then straight to Denia.

Chris (Navigator)


----------



## travelsRus

Changed our plans - again. Think we may stay at Kiko park or nearby - we have calculated on it taking us 4 nights to get down from Calais but so far - conditions permitting - its only 3 nights to Zaragoza so if we stay at Kiko for 4th night- its only about 20 miles to Denia on Monday.

Return (26th May) - Hope to go back up coast of Spain - Valencia - Barcelona - then Perpignon - Carcassone - up the centre of France to vets at Forges les Eaux and home.

Looking forward to a bit of sunshine 

Chris


----------



## janetian

*valencia rally*

can you give the co-ordinates for the aire and we may be able to meet yo all
ian jenner south spain


----------



## C7KEN

Hi ian and welcome to MHF this link will provide info on Odissea camper park with co-Ords
http://www.odisseacamperarea.com/ANGLES/index.htm


----------



## tomnjune

hi

is there anyone else going to the meet via the brittany ferry, portsmouth/bilbao on 1st april.

tomnjune.


----------



## twoofakind

*Informal Meets » 2011 Spain*

NOOOOOO!

We are or were due to travel over on the 31st March from Portsmouth. Route all sorted looking forward to a three month jaunt starting with the meet at Denia after calling in at some favourites along the way.

Then long awaited appointment for operation arrived yesterday morning for the 6th April!!!

Thought about postponing it. Stupid idea got to have it done.

To say we are disappointed would be an understatement. One of our three girls, her husband and two of our grandchildren are moving to India for three years with her husbands job. To switch off for a bit would have been nice.

Will try today to alter the Portsmouth crossing for a later date in the year but will miss the meet at Denia.

Soooo sorry to all those on the reserve list hope it's not too late for someone to take our place.

Kal & Tony


----------



## janetian

to C7KEN
we would like to join you at denia but cannot make all week.
do you have vacancies? we believe tues wed thurs we can stay.
there would be 2 of us plus a friendly dog!
also we have 2 motorhome friends south of alicante,any more room?
look forward to meeting you if poss.
regards janetian


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi janetian

I don't know when Ken will be able to get back to you. I do know there was a waiting list for places at this meet, but exactly where we are with that list is something only Ken knows.

Just wanted to let you know in case you don't hear soon.

Gerald


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Janetian
Because it is an aire people come and go just like any other aire. If you can join us even for a few days that would be nice. So I suggest you call Ruben on the Monday and check if there are any spaces or Tel me on *0034 672556239 *( on the sunday or monday) and I will inquire for you and your friends.
You can join us at the vrestaurant on the Wed night if you want a real good night out. 
To all the others attending this meet note the mobile No above so you can call me if you need any help.
My plan is to get us all together on the Monday, have a couple of glasses of wine, introduce ourselves to each other, pass the menu around and sort out who wants what. 
Time permitting we can have a short fun quiz.
Find out what you all would like to do during the week.
Its all systems go and we will be there possibly Saturday 2nd but if not definately Sun 3rd.
Anyone arriving before just speak to Ruben or Rebecca and tell them you are from MHF and your name on the forum as they have a copy of the spreadsheet.
All we need now is good weather


----------



## sooty10

Hi Ken,

Looking forward to the meet, not long before we leave. See you and all the others in Denia.

Sooty (Keith and Kath)


----------



## C7KEN

Only a few weeks to go. I think market day is monday in Denia which is a pity because folks will be arriving then. However maybe we will find another close by so we can get all the fresh fruit and veg. the going rate for oranges and potatoes is 50cents per kilo, lettuce at 6 or 7 per €1 for those that don,t frequent spanish markets so you can compare that against the UK. I think we can have fun visiting a market. When we get everyone together we can best see what to do in the week, but i,m fairly sure you wont be bored. All we need is good weather


----------



## geraldandannie

Gas bottles full (just in case :wink: ), inside cleaned and vacuumed. Outside wash probably this weekend. Audio books prepared for the journey.

All preparations going nicely  

Thanks for all the work you're doing, Ken. Everything sounds great!

Gerald


----------



## flyingpig

Leaving tomorrow morning from Cornwall, very slow drive to Eurostar terminal for boarding Sunday morning.    

See you in Denia, or travelling there, thanks for organising meet C7KEN........

Flyingpig (Ken)


----------



## C7KEN

*Spain 2011*

Hi Flying pig (ken) Have a good trip down thro France. are you sure you have given yourself enough time to get to Denia  Seriously that's the way to do it with a slow leisurely drive thro lovely France seeing as much of it as you can and arriving relaxed ready to meet all the other MHF members. I expect there will be much discussion about the trip down on the first day.


----------



## Zepp

We are back in Spain working our way towards Denia , looking forward to meeting everyone.


Paul and Lynne


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Paul & Lynne
Ruben has a spreadsheet with all the attendees on it and those that wanted extra days. When you get there tell him or Rebecca you are Zepp on the XL sheet I emailed to them, I will be going up on Sat the 2nd April and look forward to meeting you.


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Paul & Lynne
Ruben has a spreadsheet with all the attendees on it and those that wanted extra days. When you get there tell him or Rebecca you are Zepp on the XL sheet I emailed to them, I will be going up on Sat the 2nd April and look forward to meeting you.


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Paul & Lynne
Ruben has a spreadsheet with all the attendees on it and those that wanted extra days. When you get there tell him or Rebecca you are Zepp on the XL sheet I emailed to them, I will be going up on Sat the 2nd April and look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Zepp

C7KEN said:


> Hi Paul & Lynne
> Ruben has a spreadsheet with all the attendees on it and those that wanted extra days. When you get there tell him or Rebecca you are Zepp on the XL sheet I emailed to them, I will be going up on Sat the 2nd April and look forward to meeting you.


Will do Ken and thank you again

Paul


----------



## flyingpig

So here we are, sat overnighting on Miltary Rd, Hythe , just waiting for morning to arrive so we can board Eurostar in Folkestone.
First minor drama on our journey, hab battery decided it was going to die, but found a good battery supplier in Hythe who supplied and fitted replacement!.....£99.95p.... ouch! Still loving it, all part of lifes rich tapestry.
Watch out for us, white Bessacar E460, A4 size posters emblazened with Flyingpig on Tour stuck in windows, don't be afraid to call!

Ken & Lin


----------



## Hezbez

flyingpig said:


> So here we are, sat overnighting on Miltary Rd, Hythe , just waiting for morning to arrive so we can board Eurostar in Folkestone.
> First minor drama on our journey, hab battery decided it was going to die, but found a good battery supplier in Hythe who supplied and fitted replacement!.....£99.95p.... ouch! Still loving it, all part of lifes rich tapestry.
> Watch out for us, white Bessacar E460, A4 size posters emblazened with Flyingpig on Tour stuck in windows, don't be afraid to call!
> 
> Ken & Lin


Hopefully that's your one drama over for the whole trip  
You'll be glad it happened this side of the water.
£99 sounds good to me for supply and fit at such short notice.

Enjoy!


----------



## Hezbez

Just want to wish everyone who is heading to Denia a wonderful trip and meet.
Hope the weather's kind to you.

And for the sake of us who are stuck at home and tied to work - don't forget the updates on how it's going!

Safe travels and have fun


----------



## brandywine

*Hello from Isla Plana*

Now at the above, weather at the moment is good here.

Slowly working our way up to Denia for the meet, might get there a couple of days early, does anyone know if this would be a problem?

Regards, June & Brian


----------



## Zepp

*Re: Hello from Isla Plana*



brandywine said:


> Now at the above, weather at the moment is good here.
> 
> Slowly working our way up to Denia for the meet, might get there a couple of days early, does anyone know if this would be a problem?
> 
> Regards, June & Brian


Ken told us Ruben has a spreadsheet with all the attendees on it and those that wanted extra days. When you get there tell him or Rebecca

We will also be there early

oops forgot to say we just passed Isla Plana the other day we are now in Benidorm lol

Paul and Lynne


----------



## geraldandannie

Hezbez said:


> Just want to wish everyone who is heading to Denia a wonderful trip and meet. Hope the weather's kind to you.


The forecast :: here :: goes up to the Saturday before the meet.

24 degsC and sunny :sunny: :thumbleft:

Gerald


----------



## C7KEN

Brandywine
I will be speaking to ruben tomorrow Monday 21st and will tell him you want to arrive early so should be OK. Just tell him or rebecca you are part of the MHF party. We will arrive in Sat 2nd ready to welcome everyone


----------



## sooty10

Hi Ken, 
Not long now, we are leaving here Wednesday and hope to be there a couple of days early. Will explain to Ruben we are in your group and hope all will be ok. 
Just fitted another gaslow bottle to our system with metal straps just in case we are asked in France. Just need to clean the van and load up and ready for off. Who knows we may meet some of the party on our travels. 

Thanks again for all your good work. 

Kath and Keith.


----------



## C7KEN

Several attendees have now said they want to arrive early that I had not listed on my spreadsheet. So i,m slightly worried as I have not got this covered. So this is my plan. There is an area behind the aire where people park their cars and trailers , I will ask Ruben if vans can park there if necessary . It will only be for the days before the 4th and frankly is unlikely to be needed, but I have no intention of anyone turning up and there is no room at the inn. This area is fine it just does not have electric hookup piped in or gravel on the ground but its better than many places I have overnighted at in the past


----------



## C7KEN

Update!!!
I just finished call to Ruben, He has places for all those who wants to come early without needing the unmade area behind the aire.
I am thinking some will want to go to a market at least for fresh cheap fruit and veg. So I will change the paella day from Friday to Thurs or Sat as Denia has a second market on Fridays.
Everything is going according to plan, I hope it stays that way. 
If there is anyone else already in Spain who would like to join us even if only for the Wed night please PM me as you are very welcome. I want plenty there so we have a great atmosphere. If you dont all really enjoy my entertainment I will be amazed
We can find a place for you to park
The weather was warm this morning but now a little cold and windy however as long as its good on our week that's fine with me.


----------



## Zepp

We will be there on the Tues 29th if thats ok 

We are just down the road at Olvia not far from Denia 


ACSI site Kikopark for 7 days


Paul & Lynne


----------



## Spacerunner

We're Eurotunneling on Saturday and are starting to get excited, especially the dog!

Looking forward to the market as well so we can get some nice fresh fruit.

Think we'll pop along to Benedorm, can't wait to meet you-know-who!


----------



## C7KEN

Well if you want me to invite some swingers I can probably arrange that for the Wed night as well  
There will be no waiter with roller blades on our night out sorry
I did speak to an international drag artist last w/e and we can have him perform but I dont know whether he can handle the roller blades

The weather here right now is bad but hey this is Spain so tomorrow should be bright and sunny.

Zepp turn up when you want its all arranged for you but remember its going to get much better when you have the company of all the nice MHF members.

My Gal Sal if you are reading this John with the Hymer and the Kathrein dish is joining us for the week


----------



## waspes

Hi Ken
it doesnt look like we will be able to make it to the Denia meet as we bought a new van and have been informed by the dvla that the v5 log book will not get to us for another 4-5 weeks !!!!*** 8O so I will have to cancel my eurotunnel crossing for this Sunday. We are not happy people :evil: :evil: :evil: 

Peter.


----------



## Zepp

waspes said:


> Hi Ken
> it doesnt look like we will be able to make it to the Denia meet as we bought a new van and have been informed by the dvla that the v5 log book will not get to us for another 4-5 weeks !!!!*** 8O so I will have to cancel my eurotunnel crossing for this Sunday. We are not happy people :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> Peter.


Hi Peter 
We had the same problem last year when we changed number plates , after waiting 5 weeks for it to come ( lost count of the phone calls we made to dvla ) we just took a chance and went to France with out it.

Im sure you can go into your local DVLA office and get a temp copy made up till you get the V5 from DVLA .........maybe worth a phone call


----------



## waspes

Hi Zepp 
I have been on the phone all morning trying to find a way around it they said I could get a temp v5 and then I was told because it was a new reg that I couldnt I dont know what would happen if I went without it.

Peter.


----------



## Zepp

DVLA are getting worse Peter it would be a shame if you can't make it.

When I rang them up I asked to speak to a supervisor it took 2 days for a supervisor to ring me back. 

Forgot it was a new veh.I have never been asked for my V5 but there is always a first time , Im not sure what happens if you do get asked for it.


Paul


----------



## Zepp

Peter 

Can you not get a letter off the Dealer you bought the motorhome from stating you bought the motorhome off them and you are waiting for the documents .

You could even pop into the local dvla or ring them to say can they give you a letter saying you are waiting for your v5 .

It would be a shame to cancel your holiday.I have done a search to try and find out any more info for you but found nothing sorry.

Paul


----------



## C7KEN

I certainly would not let this stop me. You can always get someone to post it over here when it arrives. No one has ever asked me for this document. Driving licence and insurance is all they want to see usually
Over here the Spanish take ages to do any paperwork but as long as we can prove ownership we dont have a problem. When I bought my van I had no reg document for over 4 months, I dont have one for my car bought 5 weeks ago but I can prove the tax is paid so no problem


----------



## Zepp

C7KEN said:


> I certainly would not let this stop me. You can always get someone to post it over here when it arrives. No one has ever asked me for this document. Driving licence and insurance is all they want to see usually
> Over here the Spanish take ages to do any paperwork but as long as we can prove ownership we dont have a problem. When I bought my van I had no reg document for over 4 months, I dont have one for my car bought 5 weeks ago but I can prove the tax is paid so no problem


I agree Ken it would not stop me as long as you can show proof of ownership.

But I do understand how Peter feels as we went through the same thing last year going to France without a V5.

Paul


----------



## Spacerunner

The only time I've been asked for the V5 was when a garage chappie was ordering a new starter battery for me. When I produced it he had no idea what it was and wouldn't accept it at first, until an Aussie translator picturized him  

When I was given an 'on-the-spot' for a minor transgression the Gendarme (ette) did not ask for any documents at all, except those with Euro signs on! :lol:


----------



## MyGalSal

C7KEN said:


> Well if you want me to invite some swingers I can probably arrange that for the Wed night as well
> There will be no waiter with roller blades on our night out sorry
> I did speak to an international drag artist last w/e and we can have him perform but I dont know whether he can handle the roller blades
> 
> The weather here right now is bad but hey this is Spain so tomorrow should be bright and sunny.
> 
> Zepp turn up when you want its all arranged for you but remember its going to get much better when you have the company of all the nice MHF members.
> 
> My Gal Sal if you are reading this John with the Hymer and the Kathrein dish is joining us for the week


Great stuff. Thanks for the heads up Ken. We are meeting up with them later in April and I had mentioned the meet to them so glad to know they are coming.
Like the sound of the swingers and the roller blading waiter. Or am I getting mixed up with the Swingle Singers - from another age!
At Benicassim right now, thinking of heading down to Denia early so glad there is room at the inn.
Safe travels everyone. See you soon.
Sal


----------



## waspes

I havent given up yet I just had a phone call from a nice gent in dvla and I will be on their Cardiff doorstep at 0900 in the morning fingers crossed.

Peter.


----------



## Zepp

waspes said:


> I havent given up yet I just had a phone call from a nice gent in dvla and I will be on their Cardiff doorstep at 0900 in the morning fingers crossed.
> 
> Peter.


Best of luck Peter hope it goes well

Paul


----------



## Spacerunner

Good luck Peter. Fingers, eyes and legs crossed for ya!


----------



## oxford-wanderer

I'd like to wish you all a safe journey and hope you have a great time.  


Paul


----------



## waspes

Hi Ken sorry to mess you about but we will be coming after all   what a performance to get a document. We were at the dvla at 0900 to be told that they could not help us because according to them the van wasnt registererd? anyway after a lot of pleading some kind person came over and said he would have a look for us. He came back 10 mins later to say it was being dealt with in Northampton office 8O 8O well we have finally got a temp document so we will be on eurotunnel this Sunday    look forward to seeing you all next week.

Thanks Peter & Eliz.


----------



## Zepp

Glad you got sorted 



Paul


----------



## C7KEN

Hi P & E
I am so pleased you got this sorted and can join us. The weather here is not great day but better than yesterday so by the end of the month it should be just what we want. We are arriving Sat 2nd and my spanish reg van will have a sheet in the window that clearly says C7KEN but first thing I will do is look out all the MHF members. I expect Ruben will put us all together on the newer extended part of the aire .


----------



## SilverF1

We are still coming and hopefully on time.

We are at Montlucon in central France on the way to Spain. Broken down in fact, awaiting repairs to the main crankshaft pulley. The shock absorbing rubber within the pulley detached itself from the central sleeve to the crankshaft. Lost all power steering on the motorhome when it failed and luckily at very low speed manouevring in the car park of an Aire. Had it been on the open road we'd either have hit something or gone into one of the ditches alongside the road. Too heavy to steer without the power steering. 

Currently we're in a hotel, the Kyriad, paid for by the breakdown service, until Tuesday next. This is because the parts were only ordered today and take 2 working days to arrive.

The breakdown service have been excellent.

C'est la vie.

We need the rest.


----------



## C7KEN

Hi N & L
I hope everything goes OK with your repairs. It sounds like you were extremely lucky where it happened. We hope to see you soon
.Ken


----------



## jazz44

Great we would definatly be interested in that, put us down
regards Jean & Alan

(would have gone this year but daughters wedding same time)


----------



## ojibway

We are down in Denia, at Los Pinos, waiting for the weather to improve. Managed to sit in the sun a while this afternoon. 
Enjoyed going round the fabulous market this morning. Bought too much of everything!.
Looking forward to meeting you all on Monday week.
Last year we had a ride on the train from Denia to Altea and Benidorm.
The trip was lovely and not expensive. 
Another possibility to consider.
Mike and Annie


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Mike & Annie
The train sounds a good idea so we will look to you to lead us as you have done it before. Any others with good suggestions air them when we all meet up on the Monday 4th so we can loosely plan our activities.


----------



## jiwawa

We're in Granada for the weekend but are looking forward to meeting you all in a week or so.

haven't read all the posts -reading on the kindle- so hope I haven't missed any vital info!


----------



## C7KEN

JWW
No you missed nothing just get there and i'm sure you will enjoy. 
Every one will be booked in and on the computer because those that are there for two weeks pay less so we need to record everyone. So just stop outside the office as you enter the aire. Or leave it to me to make sure no one misses out


----------



## zoro

Hi Ken
Train timetable link from Denia for them that fancy it
Train times

See you soon 
Steve & Jo 8)


----------



## C7KEN

We must do a train ride. And for those who have heard bad reports on Benidorm and believe its horrible let me take you there and you may change your mind. Munro,s Carvery is excellent and cheap and the old town is definately worth a visit.


----------



## ojibway

*Train ride*

You are right Ken, Benidorm is a lovely place out of season with lots of Spanish retirees getting cheap deals in hotels.
The waterfront is beautiful, the Spanish bars great with free tapas with each drink in some of them. (empanadas or jamon, etc).
The train ride is great. You go through Altea before reaching Benidorm, which we plan to stop at next time, with a huge market on Tuesday mornings.
Thanks for the timetable, Steve and Jo
Mike and Annie


----------



## DC4JC

Hi everyone, getting excited now... Ferry 06.00 31st March Dover-Dunkirk. Busy filling up the worlds biggest suitcase. :twisted: but hubby watching and tutting "what do you want to take that for". :roll: 

Looking forward to meeting everyone.

Safe travelling.

Janice & Dave


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

*Denia here we come*

Hi All
Kittykamper and co flying to Girona tomorrow, picking up van from storage in Figueres ( Caravan Center Vila Sacra ...... Highly reccommended ) and heading south. Peniscola wild parking beside port might be on the itinary, Also Sitges , anyone else stopping there? We are in a Hymer b510 on mercedez
Looking forward to meeting you all
Kathy and Steve


----------



## MyGalSal

Hi Kittycamper!
Yeehah!
We aren't at Sitges but we are at Benicassim. Probably leaving Friday for Denia, just waiting for our new road tax disc to arrive (times out this weekend). We did intend to wildcamp here by the riverbed but alas they have taken it away! They are now constructing something on it, looks like it could be a pedestrian walkway or something like that. So, we are on good old Bonterra Park.
See you if you are passing through. Pitch D7/4. Hymer B654.
Sal


----------



## hogan

*Re: Denia here we come*



KITTYKAMPER said:


> Hi All
> Kittykamper and co flying to Girona tomorrow, picking up van from storage in Figueres ( Caravan Center Vila Sacra ...... Highly reccommended ) and heading south. Peniscola wild parking beside port might be on the itinary, Also Sitges , anyone else stopping there? We are in a Hymer b510 on mercedez
> Looking forward to meeting you all
> Kathy and Steve


You will be moved on from the port in Peniscola at night fall.
But I think the police move you to some waste land near by.


----------



## zoro

Well thats it, all packed and ready to go.
Booked on Tunnel tomorrow at 15.50 but will be there before that. Then its a steady run to Denia. See you all soon.

Steve & Jo 8)


----------



## jiwawa

Hi, can someone direct me to the page that gives info about the meet - who's going, when etc?

I know I found it before but I'm blowed if I can find it again!!


----------



## zoro

Click on Motorhome Rallys top of front page.
Steve


----------



## Zepp

JWW said:


> Hi, can someone direct me to the page that gives info about the meet - who's going, when etc?
> 
> I know I found it before but I'm blowed if I can find it again!!


Here you go

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=295

Paul


----------



## jiwawa

zoro said:


> Click on Motorhome Rallys top of front page.
> Steve


Thanks Steve and Paul.

I'm never normally on the front page but had accessed the Motorhome Rallies from the Discussion page - I didn't get the list of meets there, so searched for 'Spain' (using the search box on the page) and got nothing.

But I can see the meets now - technology, huh?

Thanks.


----------



## C7KEN

Hi JWW
You are on the list of confirmed attendees since 1/10/2010 so I hope you are still coming. Dont miss it, I intend to make sure everyone enjoyes themselves. To all of you who are en route or about to set off have a safe journey, My mobile for this event " from Saturday" is 0034672556239 .(cheap 10€ Labara sim) I look forward to seeing you all and to us having a good week. We will be on site from mid day Sat the 2nd and mine is a Challenger (like Chausson) with Spanish plates, bike rack, and a MHF poster in the windscreen


----------



## travelsRus

Hi - we were going to stop off at Peniscola en route to you but now think we may arrive on Saturday instead of Monday. Would this be OK.

Chris & Graham


----------



## C7KEN

Hi C & G 
Just get yourselves down there , I will be there from Sat and i'm sure we will find a space for you


----------



## thesnail

*early birds /snails*

Hi Ken

We are already on site, off to try the Chinese wok today.

Site quite nice if a little basic, WiFi seems to work well.

See you Saterday

Bryan & Rosemary


----------



## jiwawa

C7KEN said:


> Hi JWW
> You are on the list of confirmed attendees since 1/10/2010 so I hope you are still coming. Dont miss it, I intend to make sure everyone enjoyes themselves. To all of you who are en route or about to set off have a safe journey, My mobile for this event " from Saturday" is 0034672556239 .(cheap 10€ Labara sim) I look forward to seeing you all and to us having a good week. We will be on site from mid day Sat the 2nd and mine is a Challenger (like Chausson) with Spanish plates, bike rack, and a MHF poster in the windscreen


Absolutely, we're coming!

Looking forward to it. Just about to leave Granada and think we will go down and round by the coast. See you Sunday.


----------



## thesnail

*No 3 on site*

Paul and Lynn (Zepp) just turned turned up.

Sun still shining.


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

*Denia here we come*

Hogan ........thanks for the warning about Peniscola, bit of a shame that, we stayed there a few nights last year with no problems, police came by frequently but said was fine as long as no awnings or tables out.
See you all soon


----------



## Zepp

As Byran said we are here , bring your sun block its a complete sun trap 29C in the van 

Had a chat to Bryan & Rosemary , just off to have a cool beer as its so hot

Paul and Lynne


----------



## Zepp

The aire is quite easy to find and is well sign posted I just thought this picture might help to spot it view from the road .


----------



## SilverF1

Feeling a little jealous of those who have made it down so far. We're stil waiting for parts for the van, after breaking down last Thursday. We were originally told it would be fixed today by the Ford dealer, here in Montlucon.

Fingers now well and truly crossed for tomorrow. Looks as if we'll have to do a quick run to get there Monday next and then chill out.


----------



## C7KEN

Well now I need to be with you but I arranged to travel in convoy with friends on Saturday so I can't change that. Bri & Rosemary its an aire not a campsite but perfect for us I thought and you know I dont like to pay much. You can use the bar next to the pool in the campsite next door or the Ei Llaut which is 200 metres on the left going towards Denia and where we are having our Wed night fun. However the fun will start Sat when we get there and we will be in top gear with turbo from the Monday. I just hope you are all anticipating a great night on Wednesday cos that's what your going to get. If you dont all enjoy the week I will shoot myself. Perhaps those who are there can look out for other MHF members arriving before me and make them feel at home, have you walked over the road to the beach yet?


----------



## C7KEN

Norman I feel confident your parts will arrive as you have a ford and you will soon be on the road so dont get stressed , just get to Denia when you can then relax.
Kitty Kamper you can park at the aire behind the Casablanca hotel or if its full on the road outside and the police will not bother you. Alternatively the other aire opp the Peniscola Palace hotel


----------



## Zepp

Sorry Ken the fun has already started , and yes we will welcome all mhf members .

The beach is very nice and the aire is spot on and the couple who run the aire made us feel very welcome.

Looking forward to meeting you 


Paul and lyne


----------



## sooty10

*Denia*

Hi we are on our way to Denia and have just had a great week in France. Has anyone who is booked on Ken's rally next week arrived yet. If so how is everything. Think we will be down in a couple of days. Now near Barcelona and weather good.

See you all soon.

Kath and Keith (sooty)


----------



## C7KEN

Hi K & K
You will see from the posts preceding yours that Zepp and the Snails are already there,We will be there Saturday but if you arrive before us its no problem just ask at the office and park near the others . Rosemary (Mrs Snails) is quite a character and joke teller so should keep you amused


----------



## thesnail

*Hi from sunny Spain*

Rosemary says she only knows one joke and has to be pretty well oiled before she tells it.

Weather here great temperature climbing daily.

There is a filling station just up the road selling bio diesel €1.25 a litre cheapest we have seen down here.

The bar in the campsite opposite sells some German beer which is a lot better than a lot of the local brew (happy hour 4-5)

Sat and Sun there is a massive car boot sale streches for over a kilometer full of all the rubbish you don't need.

Watch out for the DVD's they are all copies and the English language and sub title versions don't work ( any body want to buy a bundle of DVD's cheap?)

So as they used to say on some rubbish tv show "come on down"

See you

"The Snail" an Er


----------



## ojibway

We are still at Los Pinos camp site, on the south side of Denia. The weather is fantastic. 24c outside but feels much hotter. Some hardy souls are going for a swim this afternoon!
Look forward to meeting up with you on Monday. We will be there about lunch time. 
Mike and Annie


----------



## tomnjune

hi ken n co,

arriving bilbao 6pm on 2nd, hoping to arrive on 3rd but maybe late ?? , really looking forward to meeting everyone.

tomnjune


----------



## jazz44

Wish we were there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zoro

Hi all we have a pre Denia meet here at Capbreton. We are with Jax, Flying pig, Hymer Mick and Alandsue. Looking forward to seeing you all soon.

Steve & Jo


----------



## C7KEN

Wow 
It seems we have a good few people in party mood already. I'm looking forward to us all having a great meet. Because its an aire you can arrive at any time but if the office is closed find the Spanish Reg Challenger with a sign saying C7KEN in the window.


----------



## Spacerunner

buenos diaz senora and caballeros. we are on a acsi site to the west of Denia. 180 kms away overlooking a huge lake/reservoir. had a roaring drive across the badlands on the A23! Started off in jumpers and stepped out of thr van to be greeted by 30c plus. Taking two days out for laundry and wine tasting 
had to learn senora and caballeros before i got into trouble at the shower block.
pOst wth thanks to Kindle. aint technology great.

BTW arriving saturday.....allegedly


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Spacerunner
The Spanish dont worry too much about which door they go in  

I know some people who are coming dont like too much heat , but dont worry I can make sure you keep cool and dont overheat and the temp in the evenings is a little cooler anyway. 
We will be there manana


----------



## sooty10

Just arrived this afternoon and all seems good. Plenty here already so looks like you should have a good welcome party Ken.

Sooty Keith and Kath.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

*Landed this evening*

Just got settled in and blew the froth off a couple. Looks a great setup. Well done Ken


----------



## SilverF1

We've managed to reach Blanes and will be there on Monday as planned.


----------



## C7KEN

We are ready packed so we go tomorrow morning and should arrive 12.30. I'm sure the van is overweight but I can't take anything out, We are looking forward to meeting you all and us together making this a great meet. Fingers crossed for good weather and no problems with my entertainers. Although I have been assured that all is fine and not to worry


----------



## zoro

Hi all 
Me and Alandsue now at Zaragoza should arrive tomorrow if TomTom behaves (been naughty a few times to date) See you tomorrow
Steve @ Jo


----------



## Spacerunner

zoro said:


> Hi all
> Me and Alandsue now at Zaragoza should arrive tomorrow if TomTom behaves (been naughty a few times to date) See you tomorrow
> Steve @ Jo


......got the Tshirt! Watch out for the 'romanians'!


----------



## C7KEN

We have great weather, 10 vans already here. Everyone seems quite happy. Some have gone to check out the restaurant for Wed nights party. Some have sampled the local beer, some have been to the market. I dont think anyone is bored and its nice to meet so many members we have not met before


----------



## DC4JC

Hi, Jan & Dave signing in.

Currently sat halfway up a mountain near Valencia. Will be there tmrw by lunchtime.

So far endured bird strikes on A23, didn't realise we'd be travelling at altitude!
Also got hit by a stray bush on the same road uprooted by the wind!

Be glad to get there. Get one on ice.


----------



## Rapide561

*Bear*

Hi

We are not at the rally but will be at Santa Susanna Camping Bon Repos for a few days. Is anyone calling in there on the northbound journey? I have Miles the MHF Mascot and need to pass him onto another MHF'er

Cheers

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie

There are about 26 vans here at the moment, maybe more.

It's a nice site, about 100m from the beach, and free WiFi (oh, internet, how I've missed you).

Norman (SilverF1) - looking forward to meeting up again.

Jan and Dave - we have beer and white and rose wine in the fridge, with red wine on the counter. Need anything more? :wink:

Russell - we're heading north, probably not until Thursday at the earliest. Why aren't you here?

Gerald


----------



## C7KEN

As Gerald said we have about 26 vans here now. Yesterday we went to the large market/car boot near Lidl ( 20mins walk) to check what was for sale and see what was a bargain. new 75watt solar panels german made for 114€ with a 16 amp regulator for 32€ I thought was a good deal. The firm have a proper business at Benissa so the guarantee should be sound. Bought 4 kilos mandarines for 2€ fruit and veg was cheap enough. Plenty of SH gas bottles incl 907 gaz a good standby bottle to have. Today monday we will all get together and plan our week once we see what members would like to do and also get the food orders sorted for Wed night. Ruben has bikes for anyone who fancies a bike ride but I've not seen any MHF members try one yet. My bike is coming off the rack later so I may get a few together and have a MHF bike ride


----------



## Rapide561

*Trip*

Hi Gerald

We should have left the UK in February, but due to me and the hospital etc etc we are late. We arrive in Northern spain today - Santa Susanna and are stopping a week or so before moving on.

The site is ok if you want a Northbound stop over.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: Trip*



Rapide561 said:


> The site is ok if you want a Northbound stop over.


Thanks, Russell. We found a couple of great aires from the Vicarious Spanish aires book - at Navarcles and Morella, so on our way back, we might head back across country to the West coast of France. But then again, we may not :wink:

Hope you're having a great time.

Gerald


----------



## Spacerunner

DC4JC said:


> Hi, Jan & Dave signing in.
> 
> Currently sat halfway up a mountain near Valencia. Will be there tmrw by lunchtime.
> 
> So far endured bird strikes on A23, didn't realise we'd be travelling at altitude!
> Also got hit by a stray bush on the same road uprooted by the wind!
> 
> Be glad to get there. Get one on ice.


Don't ya just love that A23....nearest thing to a pioneer wagon train striking off into the West! :lol:

Scared us rotten when we hadn't come across a filling station in the first 60 kms! :roll:


----------



## Rapide561

*Spain*

Hi

We have arrived in Santa Susanna at the Camping Bon Repos. It is 18.20 euro per night, based on two adults and hook up. Fresh and waste water on pitches.

If anyone is heading to France via Barcelona and the Costa Brava, let me know if you are coming and I can then pass on Miles the MHF mascot to a new owner for a while!

Russell


----------



## Mike48

I'm going there at the end of May in the hope I can get a pitch on the beach. What are my chances?


----------



## Rapide561

*Beach*

Choc a bloc on the front row at present.

Russell


----------



## sooty10

Anyone got any pep pills Ken is doing a great job here at Denia, so much organized, think we will need some. Bike ride tomorrow, meal out with GREAT entertainment Wednesday, free Paella cooked on site Thursday, Benidorm by train Friday, and the local markets over the weekend. Had a great quiz tonight with more to follow. Well done Ken. We will need to get our names down quick for Kens next rally.

Sooty


----------



## Spacerunner

OMG ....I'm off to the bar.....tell a lie, just found some more of that Spanish red I bought from a filling station :lol: 

And where's my complimentary girl and patio chair? 8O 

'thought they was selling oranges' yeah right :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks, Rosemary, for doing the quiz. Although cooking and eating our tea meant we couldn't be in the quiz enclosure, we partook of it 'remotely'. Some great questions. I didn't see who won, but congratulations to them anyway.

John - you're welcome to any of the lovely ladies and their patio chairs. I suspect June might have something to say about it, though.

We've met some lovely people here, and Ken is doing a fantastic job.

Gerald


----------



## SilverF1

*Re: Spain*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> We have arrived in Santa Susanna at the Camping Bon Repos. It is 18.20 euro per night, based on two adults and hook up. Fresh and waste water on pitches.
> 
> If anyone is heading to France via Barcelona and the Costa Brava, let me know if you are coming and I can then pass on Miles the MHF mascot to a new owner for a while!
> 
> Russell


That's a shame, Russell, and we've been offline for a couple of days. We left Blanes yesterday morning (4th) for Denia. We may well be heading north again, next Monday 11th.

A big thanks to Ken for organising this meet. A lot of work has been put in for all sorts of activities.


----------



## Spacerunner

Took the bar by surprise this evening! Loads of us turned up for 'happy hour'.....talk about panic, we had bar staff running round trying to find glasses and others going frantic trying to find enough beer to put in them.....bloody hilarious :lol: :lol:

Good time was had by all and great to see our Glorious Leader, Ken, relaxing and enjoying himself.
Strange thing is its gone deathly quiet on site tonight, hope they all didn't overdo it during the happy hour. Of course it could be down to a chilly wind whistling round the vans.

Tomorrow, as I understand it, we have to jog down to the local caff, where serving wenches will be calling our numbers out. First with a full house does the entertaining. :?

think I got that right.


----------



## BHappy

Should have stayed down at the Bar... instead came back to watch Spurs go down 4-0. Not as windy as last night, so a few of us saw out the full 90 mins. Congrats to Ken for a well organised Meet.


----------



## C7KEN

We stayed round at the bar after everyone else had gone back to their vans so we could negotiate with the german owner . We now have a BBQ at the bar Sat night with another good entertainer called The Nomad and on Sunday a 3 course english roast dinner cooked by a yorkshire chef Roy who everyone who has eaten there says is a very good cook. He should get the yorkshire puddings right.
I hope all those at the bar last night enjoyed the entertainment provided by Colleen (its the way she tells them ) brilliant jokes followed by much laughter. Tonight is our main night out with a 3 course spanish meal complete with coffee after , courtesy canopy one drink of wine or beer and a night of entertainment which will get everyone smiling all for 7.50€ The weather daytime has been excellent so plenty of tanned faces, evenings have been cool but still plenty have sat outside chatting and drinking. The bike ride yesterday was hilarious followed by the boules tournament. The dutch and german neighbours wonder what's coming next. We have lots of photos which will be posted on MHF when I get home, many provided by Don (my gal Sal's husband)


----------



## DABurleigh

I'm with you all in spirit! Shame it couldn't have been at Easter to allow us worker bees a chance! :-(

Sounds like you're doing them proud, Ken. Don't work too hard or you'll resent the suggestion to do another!

Dave


----------



## hogan

Sounds like I am missing out again, Glad I met you all though.Ken I hope you do another meet next year and I hope I can make a full time visit.
Good time to all
Barrie


----------



## JockandRita

DABurleigh said:


> I'm with you all in spirit!


Yep, same for us Dave.

A big hello to *Ken, The Snails (Brian & Rosemary), Zoro (Steve & Jo) Alandsue, MygalSal, (Sal & Don), Gerald & Annie, SilverF1( Norman & Mrs Norman :wink: ) Spacerunner, (John & June), and anyone else that knows us, or that we've accidentally missed out*.

Sorry that we couldn't be there with you, as it sounds like a right humdinger of a do. Have a great time everyone. :thumbleft:

TTFN,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Spacerunner

The pace is hotting up, will need a holiday to get over this holiday  

The weather is being very kind with blue skies and a refreshing breeze to keep things pleasant.

And we found some greenery too.


----------



## travelsRus

Excellent night out - good meal. entertainment fantastic - well done C7Ken. 
Will definitely book another 'rally' meet.

C & G


----------



## zoro

Just got back from a crazy night out with a great bunch of motorhomers. 
Danced the night away to 60s music. Excellent meal with wine and great entertainment. Looking good for rest of the week.
Good night from 
Steve & Jo


----------



## Spacerunner

Fantastic night out. Good food, good company, good music and good night......zzzZZZZzzzzz


----------



## hymermick1

Just had a real good night, great company and great entertainment well done Ken & Jenny


----------



## alandsue

Great night out last night with excellent food, entertainment and company. Thanks to Ken and Jenny for organising a fantastic event.

Sue & Alan


----------



## sooty10

Fantastic night great entertainment, good food and all round great night. Another few days to go then will need a rest.


Thanks Ken.

Sooty. Keith and Kath.


----------



## SilverF1

And today's paella wasn't bad either.

Well done to Ruben and his wife and the chefs they brought over to cook it, and not forgetting Ken and Jenny for organising it.

Well stuffed and chuffed.


----------



## ojibway

Hi all,
sorry we had to split - meeting up with friends who came earlier than expected.
We had a great time, especially last night. Really enjoyed the entertainment and as you saw, we danced our socks off!
Thanks Ken and Jenny, for organizing a great meet.
Will you all have the stamina to continue 'til the end!!
Mike and Annie


----------



## MyGalSal

*1000 words*

They say a picture is worth a 1000 words - or something like that -- well, last night's picture says it all - (C7Ken dancing with MyGalSal). We are having a blast - a 1000 thank yous to C7Ken for organising this meet.

Sal


----------



## DABurleigh

Lovely pic!

Dave


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: 1000 words*



MyGalSal said:


> They say a picture is worth a 1000 words - or something like that -- well, last night's picture says it all - (C7Ken dancing with MyGalSal). We are having a blast - a 1000 thank yous to C7Ken for organising this meet.
> 
> Sal


Apart from Ken & Sal in the middle of the piccy, is that Sue (alandsue) on the right, with John (sapacerunner) and Steve (Zoro) on the left, at the end of the bar? :wink:

Hmm, I should be with Steve and John, at that end of the blooming bar as well, whilst Rita could be on that dance floor. :wink: :lol:

Enjoy,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## BHappy

Came up from Costa del Sol to our first rally/meet. Enjoyed meeting everyone and seeing new Vans. Big thanks to Ken & Jenny for all the obvious work that has gone into making sure we all enjoyed ourselves. 
Brian & Pamela


----------



## zoro

Well spotted Jock, Me and John only went to the bar for a packet of crisps :lol: :lol:


----------



## JockandRita

zoro said:


> Well spotted Jock, Me and John only went to the bar for a packet of crisps :lol: :lol:


Yeah, right you are Steve. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Spacerunner

Crisps? was there crisps? Ooops! 

I was just testing the bar stool for spinability


----------



## thesnail

*I was there*

Hi Jock and Rita,

We was there too! But not on the photo, only popped in to change a 20€ note. Didn't stop long!!!!!!

This must be one of the best meets we,ve been on, AND we have sunshine!

Gotta say lots of thanks to Ken and Jen for all the work they've put into this meet, and many more we say!

Tonight we have a barbie at another local bar, and some (we are well informed) fantastic live entertainment - The Nomad- and tomorrow a proper Sunday roast, cooked by a Yorkshireman! in the same bar.

So far -just past 11am, it's 22deg outside, so I'm off to enjoy it,and cycle to the local Lidl.

Best wishes

Rosemary and Bryan xx


----------



## Spacerunner

Never mind 22c this morning by early afternoon it reached 43c!!

Blimey! It ain't arf 'ot Mum!! :lol:


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

That Nomad 'Brian' went down well at the Barbie. Why do the Spanish love their food undercooked? We did enjoy the night and another triumph for Ken and Jenny. Can it get any better. Well it's Sunday dinner tomorrow with real yorkshire puds. The Camos flat panel is managing to find sky and bbc news but looks like we will miss the F1


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

*Viva Espana*

Hi Everyone
We are up in the mountains, just couldn't resist them any longer. Denia proved to be a great base for walking, we did .....
Cap de San Antonio
Cabo de San Martin .... Both short walks north and south of Javea
A nice walk through the orange groves below Montgo ... From the Aire 
Guadalest and lake circuit
All in half day trips from the site.
........then......
When boots were knocking on the van door to get up to the mountains we drove inland and within minutes were surrounded by cherry blossom, the heavy scent of orange blossom, fincas and farms with spectacular mountains all around. Within an hour we were parked up by the lake at Planes watching Herons, Egrets, ducks and song birds. Lovely spot and so quiet. after a climb up to La Ermita de Santo Cristo with spectacular views, and a walk through terraces of olives, almonds, cherries and figs we decided to stay put and had a cheeky wild camp night with a lovely view and bats overhead. Today was Barranco de la Encantada and the Font Roja Valley..... Tonight we are celebrating ..... First anniversary ...... One month !
A big thanks to Ken and Jen for all their hard work and efforts, So much organised that we didnt take part in because we were off walking .... But Wednesday night was brilliant and entertainment spot on, had a great time and was amazed to learn the ages and years of marriage of several couples who I would love to be half as young and fit as at retirement age!
Sorry to have missed saying cheerio to most of you on account of you all off to Benidorm.
Thanks again Ken and Jen, your hard work and enthusiasm much appreciated
Cheers ... Kathy and Steve ... The newly weds


----------



## erneboy

Sounds hectic over there. We would have liked to have come along but had a long standing family engagement not far away from you at Alhama de Murcia. I would have liked to have met you all. Too much beer here too. 

Enjoy it, Alan.


----------



## waspes

We would like to thank Ken and Jen for a fantastic week loved every minute of it. Made lots of new friends and would love to do it again next year.


Peter and Eliz


----------



## Spacerunner

Another thank you to Ken and Jenny for all the hard work and for their ideas to keep us entertained.
We have learned a lot about Spain and the Spanish from not only our travels down here but from fellow MHF'ers.
We have also learned a lot about the Germans too, not only is our next door neighbour on site a German and there a lots of friendly Germans on the aire but the campsite bar is also run by Germans.
I was almost instrumental in staring WW3 yesterday. With just a _little_ encouragement from the Frau next door I managed to wake her hubby with a bottle of cold water over his chest! :lol: .
He let out such a roar that even the dog ran for cover. He then collapsed with laughter as only a German can. :lol:

Weather not quite so hot today so far, everyone slowly coming to realise that tomorrow we all split up and go on our separate travels.
Its been a great week, I wouldn't have missed it for anything.

We've met some smashing people and formed some good friendships.


----------



## zoro

Sadly the end has come to yet again a wonderful MHF meet. Our thanks go to Ken and Jenny for all the hard work they put into producing a programme for every day for those that wished to participate. We also thank all the other MHF members for the fun and laughter that ensued during the week. It was nice to see old friends and make new ones. Happy and safe travels to everyone as we all go our separate ways.

Steve & Jo


----------



## MyGalSal

Now is the time to say goodbye, now is the time to heave a sigh, until we meet again........  

I can't believe that this week has come to an end, it has flown by. It has been action packed - but still with time to meet up with old friends and make LOTS of new ones!  

I think there will be a race to sign up for the next one! Are you listening Ken? :wink: 

Safe travels everyone and .... see you all, same time, same place next year!!!!

Sal and Don


----------



## jax

Our first rally and we have loved every minute of the it and met some fantastic people who I know we will meet again. Thanks to Ken and Jenny for a well organized do, they did great. Put our names down for the next one. Need a few days to recover now.
Keith and Jackie from Scarborough


----------



## JockandRita

MyGalSal said:


> clipped.......I think there will be a race to sign up for the next one!


Aye, well you can all get in the queue behind us, for the next MHFacts meet to be held at Denia, in May 2012. :wink: :wink: :wink: (That's what the man said).

Seriously though, we are glad that you all enjoyed yourselves, and are pleased to hear that it was a great success.

Well done Ken & Jen. :thumbleft: 
We are just sorry that we couldn't be a part of it all...............this year. 

Best regards to all,

Jock Rita.


----------



## tomnjune

its been a great week, n nice to have met everyone ? save journey to everyone who is travelling home .
thank you ken n jenny for all your hard work. 

tom n june the good looking ones ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## sooty10

Well time for us to leave after a great week.very well done Ken and Jenny for the fantastic job you have done for us all. Sure everyone has had a fab week and we have all made new friends. 

As Sal says it will be a rush to get our names down for the next time and with all the positive feedback, many more will want to join in. (hope you are listening Ken) 

Hope everyone has a safe journey on from here and look forward to meeting up with you in the not too distant future. 

And once again a big thanks. to Ken and Jenny. 

Kath and Keith. Sooty


----------



## MyGalSal

Well Jock and Rita... you have been thought about whilst we have been here and we feel sure you will make an entry in your diary for next year. - Hope you are listening Ken!

I don't know whether I should post this in case there is no room for us next year.... but this aire at Denia is just great. The couple who run it, Reuben and Rebecca, are extremely helpful with all matter of things and the toilet and shower facilities are immaculate. Well recommended.

Sal and Don


----------



## SilverF1

It has been very enjoyable at Denia, good company, good weather, well organised both by Ken and Jenny and also Ruben and Rebecca the owners of the site.

Many thanks to Ken for organising a spanish gas cyclinder and bits for us. After I replaced his kit, Ken wouldn't take any money for the gas in the original cyclinder. 

For those who want to visit the Odissea site at Denia, the co-ordinates are:- 38 deg 52.216 min North 0 deg 0.900 min West. Under 5 minutes walk to the beach.


----------



## MyGalSal

The Party's Over, It's time to call it a day.......

Only a handful of us left and we are all leaving tomorrow.  

Sal


----------



## C7KEN

We are back home now. Thank you all the people who came to Denia I hope you never got bored. Many thanks to Ruben and Rebecca for organising the restaurant for Wed and for the other things that they did such as getting a mechanic to take Charlies van and replace his slipping clutch then offering their MH to use until it came back. Dave DC4JC had a problem with his fridge so Ruben again made available the fridge in his own camper if Dave and Janice wanted it so they could keep going. Ruben is creating another aire in Calpe so when its ready in approx 5 months I will check it out . We will then have different options for another meet. like BBQ on a boat, Trip to Guadalest and maybe Eddy C our friend and brilliant entertainer who we hope Flying Pig and Jax will come to hear on Wed night in Torrevieja, the guy is amazing. I have many photos mainly taken by Don My Gal Sal's husband who I thank very much, once I have them edited down they will be posted on the meets photos. My next post will be to say they are on there so have a look. If I do another meet in Spain all those that came this time get priority next time but now the aire is bigger I can increase the numbers anyway. Sally you are correct How many aires have washing facilities,WiFi,6amp electric, hot shower, washer, dryer,vending machine, led bulbs, free use of bicycles, sell oranges 5 kilos for 4€. and have two such nice people running it


----------



## Sonesta

So glad to hear you all had such a fabulous time in Denia and I am green with envy that we had to pull out and could not manage to join in all the fun but there's always another year .... I hope?

Anyway, it's lovely to know everything went so well for everyone and it certainly sounds like Ken and everyone involved in organising this meet did an excellent job?  

Sue


----------



## travelsRus

Oh - Ken and Jenny what a fabulous time we've had. Everyone we met was absolutely lovely. Fantastic get together. Thank you.
Had wonderful birthday yesterday. Thanks to everyone for signing card and wishing me a 'Happy Birthday'. It Really made my day.
Well done to Rueben & Rebecca for keeping everything going smoothly. Toilets/Showers immaculate - as was pot washing area and efficient bin emptying. We will go back even if not a 'meet'.
Highly recommended for stop.
Definiately want to come back next year whether Denia or Calpe.
Will keep our eyes posted for news.
Hope everyone had a good journey onwards.

Chris and Graham (and archie)


----------



## jiwawa

Thanks, Ken and Jen, for all the hard work put into the meet.

It was our first, and it certainly won't be our last - we had a great time; lots to do, lovely people, great facility, and good food and entertainment.

Fabulous!


----------



## hymermick1

*spain 2011*

Had an absolute fantastic week.Thanks to Ken & Jenny for oranising it all.Met some realy nice people and had a lovely time.Look foward to next year Ken? We are now at camping Marjal with Jax and maybe Flying Pig joining us in a day or two.


----------



## sooty10

Forgot yesterday to thank our hosts Ruben and Rebecca for making us all so welcome and having a lovely camper area. Always very clean facilities and for helping the ones who were having problems. Even finding a mechanic to change Charlie's clutch. 

Will certainly recommend the camper stop to anyone visiting the area. 

Also Ken, been asked to say thanks again this time from Neil Mac, Caroline and Digger. 

Kath and Keith


----------



## alandsue

Many thanks to Ken and Jenny for organising an exceptional meet and to Reuben and Rebecca for an impeccably kept aire. Thanks also to everyone who attended to make the meet so special. We thoroughly enjoyed ourselves and are already looking forward to next year's meet (wherever it may be). Slowly wending our way back home and taking with us some lovely memories (and they don't affect the payload) of the Denia meet. 

Sue and Alan


----------



## C7KEN

Photos are now posted. Probably best viewed as a slide show. Could not see how to load them as folders but they should be in order. I have more but these are probably enough


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Well the last two nights we have had a survivors meet up but Looks like we are the last ones left tonight. Still it has been another great sunny day with 6.4amps on the solar panel. Sea was running a bit of surf but oh so refreshing. Word is the Spanish are due in great numbers so we may have to turn broadside on in true Drake fashion.
Seriously though it has been very enjoyable and a great spirit of bonding seemed to take place. Many thanks to Ken and Jen for bringing it all together and for selecting a lovely 'Super Aires' for the meet. Surrounding area is all flat and cycleable until you get to the mountains that is. Wild Spring flowers everywhere, Tapas bars full of locals and the sunshine just seems endless. We will have move but the longer you stay the cheaper it gets.


----------



## jiwawa

I forgot to say thanks in my last post
a) to Ruben and Rebekah and
b) to whoever left a book on our table when they left early(ish) on Monday morning.

We're just over half-way through our trip and thanks to you lot, M. has a load of 'new' books in his library that should keep him going till we get home!

Currently in Benicassim with MyGalSal - gorgeous spot!


----------



## travelsRus

Hi JWW 

Whereabouts in Benicassim are you - as we are looking for nice places to stop on our way back home in May.

Have you been for a swim.

Chris and Graham (and Archie)


----------



## jiwawa

Yes, we went swimming after you left! (Just Liz and me, but it was lovely - left my croc shoes off!)

We got the GPS from Norman - we're on Paseo Maritimo Bernat Artola, N40.0792 E0.07016. There are only 4 spaces here suitable for motorhomes, but we parked on the yellow zigzag and fortunately a car moved from behind us and we were able to slip back to that space.

If there's nothing here, you can go back up the road to where it forked and take the 1st right, along the back of the houses till it comes down to the front again, and there are a couple of spaces there.

Failing that, there were a few vans parked just at the side of the road on the main road not far before the fork.

The library (with internet access, and where you get a code you can use for hotspots) is right at the top of the town, generally open 10-2 and 4-9 I think, and you need to take your passport. It was shut when I went, then when I went back later in the evening the girl who deals with that was away and not back till Monday!

However, down on the front I'm able to use a hotel hotspot, using my 'extender'.


----------



## DC4JC

Hi everyone, we are home now.  Just wanted to say thanks to Ken & Jenny for all their hard work, we had a fantastic time, so glad we went to the meet.

Reuben & Rebecca were so helpful and always smiling - they keep the aire immaculate... and the shower was lovely, when I was advised how to use it correctly by Ken ... lovely hot water.  Thanks again Ken.

We met so many lovely people, everyone was so friendly and helpful especially with the problems with our fridge. :roll: it's fixed now, something to do with the circuit board.

Hello to Tom & June, hope you are enjoying the rest of your travels. :wink: Was so nice to meet you & we had such a laugh together. Also Neil Caroline & Digger, so nice to meet you too and thanks for your hospitality and advice with the fridge.  

I think it may have been Tom & June who kindly left a book for JWW?

Not sure how to find where the photo's are, we looked on "meets" but couldn't find them.

Anyway back to work for me on Wednesday, Dave is back today.  
But we are out to France or wherever in June, so looking forward to that. 8) 

Thanks again... such a wonderful experience for us.

Janice & Dave.


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Janice
Look along the top then click on resources, motorhome photos. rallies and meets. I posted quite a few so may be best viewed as a slide show with delay set to 5 seconds


----------



## LadyJ

Link to the photos of Denia Meet

HERE

Jacquie


----------



## thesnail

*The mysterious BOOK*

Hi,

I think it was me who left the book for JWW, I left one for someone - (at about 8.30ish on Monday morning) anyway. Hope he enjoys it.

Had a great time, both before (we got there a week early) and during the week of the MEET. Ruben and Rebecca wre great, many thanks to them and again well done Ken and Jen.

If there's another next year -about the same time - count us in!! We had a Grrrrrrrrrr8 time.

Rosemary (Mrs Snail)


----------



## jiwawa

Thanks Snails, for the book! He's enjoying them all - gets through them at a terrific rate!


----------



## tomnjune

hi dc4jc 
looks like your home to some decent weather, we really enjoyed your company at the meet and look forward to seeing you again. now at creixall nr tarragona till easter mon, then moving on to costa brava for a while. enjoy your trip in june, may bump into you on our way up. thanks again to everyone at odissea.

tomnjune


----------



## DC4JC

Hi Tom & June, hope you're enjoying yourselves. 8) Yes the weather is lovely at home, but we would rather be where you are.

Hope we do bump into you in France maybe. If we do we won 't drive off this time because we thought you looked a bit dodgy. :lol: might rob us...you know we are only joking.

Just going to watch Midsomer Murders now. :roll: 

Take care.

Janice & Dave xx


----------



## IrishMike

Hi all,
I noticed that Odissea is not on the campsite map.
Is anyone planning to add it?

Mike


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Had a great evening with Ken and Jenny last night at the Windsor Bar in Torre, The entertainer Eddy C was just that, he entertained all night, he did two great sets and a Karaoke session in between and he joined in with most of them on that. Good all round entertainer, get him signed up Ken for the next Spanish meetup.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi everyone

Yes, we're still alive We're currently ambling around Provence. I just wanted to thank Ken so much for all that he did for this meet. I think everyone had a great time. I'll look at / upload photos when we get a non-Kindle connection.

Gerald


----------



## Chascass

Carol and I have now returned home after 5 hectic but enjoyable weeks in France and Spain, we would like to thank Ken for arranging the rally in Denia which gave us the opportunity to meet so meany nice people.

Could I also thank Ruben (Aires owner) for all his help, some of you are aware I had a problem with a slipping clutch, he arranged for a mechanic that dose work on his van to replace the clutch and more over vouched for his work and reliability which you can appreciate is a worry when these things happen when abroad, I have travelled over a 1500 miles after the replacement so his recommendation (touch wood) looks good.

Finally my biggest thank you is for Paul and Lynne (Zepp) who have hearts of gold, when the van was in for repair it was found that the damage to the clutch had been done by a oil leak and another part would have to be ordered so the van would not be ready for a further day, with out question they insisted that we and our dog (Henry) stay in their van for the night, Lynne feeding us and Paul forcing his very expensive booze on us lol, again thank you guys.

Charlie


----------



## aivlys

Just got back from Torre, met up with Ken and his partner and had a great night, thank you both for everything. Wished we had been able to catch up in the Windsor bar but had no means of getting there. Maybe next time ...., heard that Eddie was really good so it should make for another great rally.


----------



## aivlys

C7KEN said:


> Flying Pig
> I will list at least 3 routes with Sat Nav Co-Ords before the end of Feb . Any one who would like to give routes (must have co-ords for TomTom) please feel free to do so making sure that there are not many toll charges if any. For those who want to pay tolls just get a route you like the look of from Via Michelin mapping.


Hi Ken,

After we spoke I looked for your 3 routes on the MHF page but other than your note (quoted above) I could not find the routes. Can you please send me a link.

Thanks again to you and Jen for all your help.

Sylv


----------



## Chascass

You will find them in this thread.

Charlie

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-101061-.html


----------



## flyingpig

*Spain 2011*

Hi all from the flyingpig!

Sorry I have not contributed to the thank you's to everyone who made our time at Oddisea so brilliant!
We have only just arrived at home after returning through France and Spain with no mains electric, so no power to recharge the computer,phones,Kindle etc, also MHF subs ran out.
So......A huge thank you for Ken & Jenny, what a double act! Brilliant organisation and a superb week of fun and activity sorted out by them ( and the odd tipple ).
To all those lovely people we met, lets do it again! Special thanks also to Jax, Hymer Mike (no, he's not irish......) and Silvere F1 who we met up with on the way home. All good company and great fun.

Keep in touch,

Ken & Lin ( flyingpig )   

P.S. Motorhome still poorly, Chelston dealing with, but this could be another story after today's performance.......


----------



## sooty10

Hi Ken and Lyn,

Didn't know you were having problems with motorhome. Hope it gets sorted soon. Lets hope we all meet up again on the next Spanish meet.

Sooty


----------



## Techno100

Hey sorry we could not do this but we'd really like to come/plan for this next year. Any news on this will be most welcome so we can set our stall out for 2012


----------



## C7KEN

Its too early for me to plan a meet for 2012 as I would need to make sure it is as good or better than the 2011 meet. Ruben is constructing a new aire at Calpe which when finished in approx 5 months I will visit then i have to weigh up whether Calpe will be better than Denia. Denia had some very handy local things like the giant car boot/market, selling 75 watt solar panels at 114€ Lidl,The camping shop,bus stop,bike lane, restaurant, local bar, tapas bar,chinese bazar so Calpe must have these or more to be an improvement. However if I do organise another it will be in April probably just after easter which is on the 4th so if you want to keep a free week do so for around then . When I have had a look at what Calpe has to offer I will post on here with a heading of Spain 2012. Some things on our 2011 meet I was not 100% happy with so I will improve them for the next one


----------



## sooty10

Marked it in the diary, so lets hope you can get a place sorted Ken.

Sooty


----------



## flyingpig

Some things on our 2011 meet I was not 100% happy with so I will improve them for the next one.

Good grief Ken! How are you going to improve on that! Gold plated taps in the washroom? Free diesel? An open cheque each?
Just do what you did this year, good enough for us.   

Cheers Ken, save our booking!

Ken & Lin (flyingpig)


----------



## C7KEN

Yes I can do it better i'm sure. I just need to wait till Calpe is nearly finished. Next time I will invite my Dutch friend John so all those with habitation area problems can have them fixed on site, he is the man. Also I can improve on the entertainment, I was happy with Woody but not with "The Nomad" so Eddy C. John the Fiddler or a five piece rock band for next time. I could even get Tim " Miss Trixie" but I dont know if it would be too exciting for some


----------



## flyingpig

Can't think what you mean by over excited, Ken...............pass the viagra please.......


----------



## thesnail

*Calpe or denia*

Hiya Ken, (and anybody else watching this subject)

As we thoroughly enjoyed the Denia Rally - as did everyone that was there - please put us down for the next one, be it Calpe or back to Ruben's great aire at Denia.

Don't really need to improve on anything, Denia was GR8!!

I'll make sure that I get some of those blue pills for Flying Pig, just in case he can't stick the pace!! Maybe he should see that Chinese man Wan Ki Long - just up the road from the Aire.

Count us in Ken - thanks again for the last one

Rosemary and Bryan


----------



## flyingpig

Hi Rosemary & Brian,
Best Chinese I never had :!: 
Prescribed the eye drop viagra, did nothing for my manhood, but made me look hard :!: :!: 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crizatuk

*Later this year*

Hi Ken i see your our man in Spain from all the forums, am new to this site and am planning a big trip starting in August/September for about 6 months traveling through France Spain and hopefully Morocco, are you planning anything later this year like end of September ?

Cheers Chris


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Chris
I did think about a meet in Sept but I will be in the UK July/Aug so its a bit awkward this year. I will be back here in Spain though so we can always meet up if your this way


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Chris
I did think about a meet in Sept but I will be in the UK July/Aug so its a bit awkward this year. I will be back here in Spain though so we can always meet up if your this way


----------



## crizatuk

Oh OK well be happy to meet you down there where ever you are, i hope to be hitting Spain mid sept and then on wards to who knows, this whole trip is a new thing for me so as yet have no idea about what route or what to see? think i will play it by ear!


----------



## MyGalSal

Oooh I am getting excited already! And that's nothing to do with Flying Pig's blue pills or oddly named Chinese men! We had all better get in training and build up our stamina if Ken intends to up the ante and increase the pace. Mercy man, mercy!

Put us down for April 2012 Ken, planning my itinerary already to include it. Week after Easter sounds good, catch all the winterees.

And Ken, as far as we are concerned - and I reckon the vast majority of the meet - it just couldn't have been any better. Just remember the wise old American proverb 'Don't sweat the small stuff'!

Sal


----------



## twoofakind

*Informal Meets » 2011 Spain*

Sounds as if we've missed a cracking meet . We were so gutted to pull out. My hand op has meant no computer access for ages, (Tony isn't that keen on putas) and I still can't fully use it.

I'll be attending the flipping hospital for a while after a nasty infection has made any movement impossible.

Always a reason for everything though, the long awaited move to India for three years by one of our daughters and family is ten days away and it's been a blessing being in the UK for the lead up.

So glad you all had such a smashing time.

Kal and Tony


----------

